# Reisebericht: Vindelfjäll September 2016



## Debilofant (5. April 2020)

Als es 2016 bei mir urlaubstechnisch für die im Mai dieses Jahres nach Gjesvaer geplante Norwegentour zeitlich leider nicht gepasst hat, war guter Rat teuer. Ohne Mitstreiter dann zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt allein zum Meeresangeln nach Norwegen war jedenfalls keine Option, ganz zu Hause bleiben aber eben auch nicht. So kam es, dass die Urlaubsplanung 2016 sich in eine für mich neue Richtung entwickelte und Pläne für eine Solo-Trekkingtour durch schwedisch Lappland reiften.

Die Inspiration hierfür sollte sich aus der letzten Angeltour nach Vinjesjön speisen, als ich Ende August 2015 bereits einen Hauch vom skandinavischen Indian Summer auf den Vesteralen erleben durfte. Einmal im Leben diese kurze Phase der Farbexplosion in vollen Zügen genießen, das war ein insgeheim schon länger gehegter, aber bis dato halt nie konkret angegangener Lebenstraum.

Bevor die Realisierung dieses Lebenstraums konkrete Gestalt annehmen konnte, war erst einmal umfassende Recherche und auch Vorbereitung angesagt. Wann und wie wohin genau (ohne Reiseveranstalter auf eigene Faust) aufbrechen, um auch tatsächlich das kurze Zeitfenster zu treffen und keinen Reinfall mit noch aktiven Mückenmyriarden oder bereits kahlen Bäumen oder gar schon einen ersten Wintereinbruch zu erleben? Die Wahl fiel nach ausgiebiger Durchforstung des Internets und Lektüre  mehrerer Wanderführer von Claes Grundsten, dem schwedischen Fjäll-Papst, letztlich auf die 2. und 3. Septemberwoche und das größte Naturreservat Europas, das Vindelfjäll, das vergleichsweise kompakt alle Landschaftsformen Lapplands und praktischerweise auch den letzten, 78 km langen Teilabschnitt des nördlichen Kungsleden mit durchgehend eingerichteten Übernachtungshütten des STF von Ammarnäs nach Hemavan beherbergt. An- und Abreise erfolgte ausschließlich mit Bahn und Bus mit Umstiegen in Hamburg, Kopenhagen, Stockholm, Umeå und Storuman (hin) bzw. Sorsele (rück), darunter eine Fährüberfahrt zwischen Puttgarden und Rödby sowie ein reservierungspflichtiger Nachtzug zwischen Stockholm und Umeå.

Mit An- und Abreise hatte ich insgesamt 14 Tage Urlaub eingeplant, davon 10 Tage auf (und neben) dem Kungsleden inklusive mehrerer Puffertage für Mistwetter, Fotostopps und querfeldein Umgebungserkundungen. Um flexibel zu sein, wanderte auch ein Zelt mit in den Rucksack, sprich Hüttennutzung war je nach Wetter, Lust und Laune nur hin und wieder eingeplant. Das Anfangsgewicht des Rucksacks belief sich mit Zelt, Verpflegung (für zunächst 5 Tage, da Nachkaufmöglichkeiten in allen Hütten) und abgespeckter Fotoausrüstung (1xDSLR mit 3 Objektiven a 16-35mm, 70-200mm und 90mm Makro, Reisestativ und 5 Reserveakkus, da in den Hütten kein Strom vorhanden) auf summa summarum ca. 17 kg, was für die erste Trekkingtour meines Lebens dann gar nicht mal so unsportlich war, speziell wenn es mal wieder bergauf ging. Angelgerät hat da leider keinen Platz mehr gefunden, weshalb es nur zum Schluss noch ein paar theoretische, aber hoffentlich äußerst interessante Ausführungen zu den (sogar  vom schwedischen König Carl XVI. Gustaf genutzten) Angelmöglichkeiten, insbesondere um Ammarnäs herum geben wird.

Text- und Bildmaterial folgen dann jetzt sukzessive in (un)regelmäßigen Abständen, wofür ich schon jetzt um Nachsicht bitte, denn mich plagt seit nunmehr über 5 Monaten rechtsseitig ein Tennisellenbogen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, mit dem ich Maus- und Tastaturbedienung derzeit (und leider wohl auch bis auf weiteres) nur in stark eingeschränktem Maße bewerkstelligt bekomme.


----------



## Debilofant (5. April 2020)

Die letzten Tage vor Reiseantritt war der Blick auf die Wetterprognose (klart.se) für die kommenden Wochen tägliche Pflichtlektüre, denn Mitte September kann es dort oben im Fjäll schon ziemlich ungemütlich werden. Tja, die Wetterfrösche orakelten leider ausgerechnet für das von mir gewählte Zeitfenster ab dem 09.09.2016 extramieses Sauwetter, null Sonne mit prickelnd viel Wind und Reeeeegen....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich war drauf und dran, spontan meine Pläne über den Haufen zu werfen und auf ein anderes Zielgebiet mit besserer Wetterprognose auszuweichen (Abisko sah zum damaligen Zeitpunkt wesentlich besser aus), aber letztlich blieb ich auf Zielkurs und setzte mich mit eben ca. 17 kg Ballast auf dem Rücken bei hochsommerlichen knapp 30 °C von Hannover aus in den Zug. Laufen wollte ich die Strecke in "entgegengesetzter" Richtung, also von Hemavan nach Ammarnäs.

*09.09.2016 (Ankunftstag):*​
Kurz nach Mittag tröpfelte es bei meiner Ankunft in Hemavan dann auch, wie vorhergesagt, bei knappen 10 °C schon sachte vor sich hin von einem durchgehend grau verschleierten Himmel. In meinem jugendlichen Übermut bin ich dann nicht zum offiziellen Wegeinstieg gestiefelt, sondern wollte gleich mal etwas abkürzen, also von der Ortsmitte schräg bergauf, um dann später auf den Kungsleden zu stoßen. Womit ich nicht gerechnet hatte, war, dass um Hemavan herum ein regelrechtes Labyrinth an kleinen Wegen existiert, da viele Schweden nur für einen Kurztrip (zumeist per Flugzeug) übers Wochenende nach Hemavan reisen und daher in der näheren Umgebung zig Wanderwege und Trampelpfade geschaffen wurden. So musste es dann natürlich so kommen, dass ich den Zustieg zum Kungsleden zunächst verpeilt habe und schweißtriefend (mein erster Anstieg mit schwerem Rucksack) durch den Birkenwald gepflügt bin und im Endeffekt wohl sogar "Zusatzmeter" abgerissen habe - Anfängermalheur...

Erfreulich war zumindest, dass die Verfärbung der Vegetation bereits begonnen hatte, das von mir gewählte Zeitfenster also genau passte, und mir beim Anstieg durch den Birkenwald nur eine Mücke mal kurz um die Ohren gesummt ist, es sollte die erste und letzte der gesamten Tour bleiben. 

_Anstiegspremiere durch den Fjällbirkenwald_


​

Was ich leider nicht festgehalten habe, waren riesige Stein- und Birkenpilze mit esstellergroßem Schirmdurchmesser wie aus dem Bilderbuch, da ich der (irrigen) Annahme war, von diesen Exemplaren im Verlauf der Tour noch genügend zu sehen zu bekommen und dann halt bei besserem Wetter ein paar schicke Fotos machen zu können. Pustekuchen, denn im Fjäll und später auch um Ammarnäs herum gab es diese riesigen Pilze nicht mehr zu sehen. Ebenfalls nicht eingefangen (bekommen) habe ich meine erste live gesichtete und mit typischen Tauchgängen beschäftigte Wasseramsel, die sich um eine kleine Holzbrücke herum aufhielt.

_Wasseramselhabitat_


​
Als ich den Birkenwald hinter mir gelassen hatte, war ich bereits "fix und fettich" und beschloss, mir demnächst einen passenden Zeltplatz zu suchen, denn ich hatte an diesem Tag ja ohnehin nicht besonders viel Zeit wegen der erst gegen Mittag erfolgten Busankunft. So richtig losgehen sollte es also erst am nächsten Tag mit dem Ziel der mitten im Norra Storfjället gelegenen Viterskalsstugan.

_Geschafft - über der Baumgrenze_




_im Kahlfjäll_




_wolkenverhangener Murtsetoppen_




_zauberhafte Bodenvegetation_




_Etappenvorschau Richtung Viterskalet_


​
Das war dann der (verkürzte) Ankuftstag. Fortsetzung folgt dann demnächst.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (5. April 2020)

Ja, bitte mehr davon! Danke für den tollen Lesestart und Bilder


----------



## ollidi (5. April 2020)

Mensch Raik, da haust Du ja wieder was raus.   
Bitte mach weiter so. 
Aber einen Tennisellenbogen bei Deinem Beruf?


----------



## Debilofant (6. April 2020)

@ Elmar und Olli: Danke!

Wie ich das mit dem Arm "geschafft" habe, weiß ich bis heute selbst nicht so recht, aber nachdem es soweit war, habe ich zumindest gelesen, dass too much Schreibtischarbeit, insbsondere Mausbedienung irgendwann halt in derlei Elend münden kann. Und, der Allerjüngste bin ich ja auch nicht mehr...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*10.09.2016 (1. Etappe zur Viterskalsstugan):*​Als Übernachtungsplatz hatte ich mir einen etwas höher gelegenen Sattel mit passabler Aussicht ausgesucht, ziemlich schmerzfrei nur einen Meter vom Weg "entfernt". Nächtliche Ruhestörung blieb gleichwohl aus, soll heißen, es kam niemand des nachts vorbeigepoltert und ich habe meine erste Nacht draußen im Fjäll bei lauschigen 10°C ohne Zwischenfälle tiefentspannt durchgeratzt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Mit der Aussicht war es dann am frühen Morgen aber doch nicht mehr so uneingeschränkt prall, denn neben hin und wieder leichtem Getröpfel von oben schoben ganze Nebelbänke munter vor, neben, unter mir durch die Gegend. Zum benachbarten Artfjäll oder gar über die norwegische Grenze zum Okstindan hinüberschauen war also nicht drin. Der Nebel machte sich dafür in der näheren Umgebung als Fotozutat aber ganz gut, während ich mein Geraffel so pö a pö zusammenpacke.

_Somewhere along the Highway_




_El Cielo_




_Night's Dew_




_In Between (Wolken-Sandwich)_




_Zuckerwatte_




_The Marriage of Heaven and Earth_


​Beim Multitasking aus Einpacken, Frühstücken und jeweils nebenher natürlich noch Betätigen des Kameraauslösers habe ich mir reichlich Zeit gelassen, denn mein Tagesziel, die Viterskalsstugan, würde ich auch im Bummeltempo locker erreichen. So ging es dann erst kurz vor 10:00 Uhr auf die sich aus Richtung Hemavan dann doch so langsam aber stetig mit zumeist Tagesausflüglern füllende Piste.


----------



## Debilofant (6. April 2020)

Von dem kleinen Sattel ging es zunächst wieder ein Stück bergab bis in etwa Höhe Baumgrenze, also nicht mehr reines Kahlfjell, sondern ein herrlich bunter Mix mit verstreut stehenden Birken unterschiedlichsten Färbestadiums. Ganz selten schaffte es, wie bereits auf dem letzten Bild zu erkennen, auch mal ein Sonnenstrahl durch das grauweiße Gewaber. Die beiden Schweden auf dem dritten Bild hatten im Gegensatz zu mir nur noch ein paar Kilometer bis zum Tourfinale, worüber sie auch froh waren, denn nach dem letzten von ihnen in Erfahrung gebrachten Stand des Wetterberichts sollte es die kommenden Tage richtig ungemütlich werden - verlockende Aussichten.

_Lichtblick_




_Alone_



_
Endspurt_




_aufgelockertes Farbenallerlei..._




_...mit freistehenden Birken entlang der Baumgrenze_




_Lorien_


​


----------



## ralle (6. April 2020)

Schön Raik -- weiter so !!    Da hättest Du mir aber im Abacus schon ne Vorabversion erzählen können !!


----------



## ollidi (6. April 2020)

Wirklich weltklasse.  
Ich warte nur auf die Bilder, wenn Dir ein Troll vor die Kamera läuft oder Galadriel aus Lorien herauswinkt.


----------



## Debilofant (6. April 2020)

Nach Durchquerung so einiger Senken ging es dann wieder merklich bergauf und plötzlich öffnet sich dann nur wenige Meter nach all den farbenprächtigen Birken der Blick auf das praktisch baumlose Viterskalet.

_Viterskalet_


​An dieser Stelle, da die drei sehr fotogen im Gänsemarsch von mir mit in die Bildkomposition eingeflochtenen schwedischen Mädels zu sehen sind, eine kurze Vorwegzusammenfassung, was an diesem Tag alles auf dieser Etappe auf den Beinen war. Neben auch nicht eben wenigen Langstrecken-Backpackern waren allein so um die 100 Tagestourist(inn)en zwischen Hemavan und der Viterskalsstugan unterwegs, es sollte also tatsächlich auch mal eng werden auf dem Wanderweg bzw. im weitläufigen Vindelfjäll. Von ganz jung bis ganz alt, ja sogar ganz auffallend viele junge Damen, es hatte regelrechten Volksfestcharakter. Und wie das so ist, man grüßt halt jede/n und schnackt hier und da, manchmal quatscht man sich auch regelrecht fest, und schwupps ertönte dann so manches Mal vor meinem geistigen Ohr Paulchen Panthers "Wer hat an der Uhr gedreht, ist es wirklich schon soooo spät...?"

_Mein Tour-Geraffel und ich_




_Under the Bridge_




_Västra Syterbäcken_


​Dort, wo auf dem folgenden Bild sich in der Ferne das niedliche schwarze Loch wie von Geisterhand in der Wolkenwalze auftat, da so ungefähr lag mein Etappenziel. Da aber schon die ganze Zeit eine Wolkenfront nach der anderen bis jeweils zum Boden reichend in den hinteren Talkessel rollte, wetterte ich lieber noch ein Weilchen bei doch eher harmlosem Nieselregen ab. Das sah jedenfalls allein vom Zugucken aus der Ferne sehr respekteinflößend aus, wie es dort permanent bis über den Talgrund gewirbelt hat.

_Wetterküche_




_Trail of Grief_




_World painted Blood_




_Farbzeitraffer: grün, gelb, rot_




_bunte Talwand_




_Meltdown_




_Cycling Colours_


​
Auch wenn das Etappenziel an dieser Stelle noch nicht erreicht ist, ich mach' für heute Feierabend.


----------



## ralle (6. April 2020)

Den hast Du verdient !!


----------



## Debilofant (8. April 2020)

@ ralle: Vorabversion zu erzählen hätte in Berlin (auch) zu lange gedauert, da musst Du jetzt durch!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@ Olli: Ich wäre ja schon froh gewesen, wenn mir ein Berglemming todesmutig vor die Linse gelaufen wäre, aber nicht einmal die haben sich getraut  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (bzw. war 2016 in diesem Areal wohl generell ein mieses Lemmingjahr).

*...Fortsetzung:*​
Wie die im nächsten Bild dekomprimierte Perspektive der letzten Aufnahme erkennen lässt, lohnt es sich für so manche Aufnahme den Rucksack zur Seite zu legen und in diesem Fall einen Berghang ca. 50 Meter hinaufzulaufen, denn anders hätte ich den knallroten "Teppichläufer" nicht in den Bildvordergrund bekommen. An dem gegenüberliegenden Berg ist dann auch zu erkennen, dass ich mein Etappenziel totz aller Bummelei schon fast erreicht hatte.

_Offroad_


​
So war es trotzdem erst ca. 16:00 Uhr, als ich die Viterskalsstugan, in der ich aufgrund des angesagten Sturmes zu übernachten geplant hatte, dann erreicht habe. Von der nur wenige Stunden zuvor noch aus der Ferne zu beobachtenden Weltuntergangsstimmung, welche die auf 880m über dem Meeresspiegel gelegenen Hütten verschlungen zu haben schien, war zumindest an diesem Abend nicht mehr viel zu sehen, außer ein paar hier und da noch auf halber Höhe umherwabernde Wolkenreste, inzwischen auch schon durchsetzt von ein paar sonnigen Aufheiterungen. Vor und in der Hütte herrschte geselliges Chillout-Treiben, ja die Hütten waren leider schon um diese frühe Uhrzeit aufgrund der vielen Wochenendtouris und einer zudem extra aus Stockholm zur Erneuerung des verwitterten Hüttenanstrichs angereisten 10-köpfigen Arbeitstruppe überbelegt. Das bedeutete für mich und eine Gruppe aus drei jungen Schweden, dass wir uns gemeinsam im Notraum einquatieren mussten, was im Sommer durchaus immer wieder mal vorkommen kann, im Herbst aber doch eher ungewöhnlich ist. Beim Einchecken habe ich trotzdem gleich eine Jahresmitgliedschaft für den STF gelöst, denn die rechnet sich durch Ermäßigung der Übernachtungsgebühren bereits nach ein paar Hüttenübernachtungen auf einer Tour.

_letzte Reste der Tieffliegerwolken_




_Viterskalsstugan (Vorderseite)_




_Viterskalsstugan (Rückseite)_


​
Die Infrastruktur des Hüttenkomplexes sei anhand des Rückseitenbildes kurz wie folgt erläutert (v.l.n.r.):

- vorne links das Hauptgebäude mit dem Gemeinschafts- und Küchenbereich, mehreren Schlafzimmern, einem Trockenraum und dem Notraum
- ganz hinten rechts das Servicegebäude mit Wohnung für den Hüttenwirt, kleinem Proviant-Shop und weiteren Schlafzimmern
- vorne rechts eine rustikale 3er-Batterie Original-Plumpsklos mit durchweg gut gefüllter XXL-Grube (für sensible Zeitgenossen kein unbedingt zu empfehlender Anblick... )
- rechts hinter den Plumpsklos der Brennholzschuppen

Außer einem Gasanschluss für die Küche im Hauptgebäude (rückseitig am Hauptgebäude aufgestellte Gasflaschen), diversen Holzöfen und drei Solarpanels für die Notstromversorgung des Hüttenwirts im Servicegebäude gibt es keine Annehmlichkeiten wie Strom/Licht oder fließend Wasser. Das bedeutet dann 10-Liter-Wassereimer - vom in diesem Fall ca. 80m entfernt fließenden Västra Syterbäcken bergauf - in die Hütte schleppen und das Abwasser jeweils wieder rausschleppen sowie nach Sonnenuntergang mit Kerzen und Kopflampen hantieren. Gleichwohl sind diese STF-Hütten so eine Art Luxus im Fjäll (am Tärnasjön und bei den Aigert-Hütten gibt es on top sogar noch eine Sauna).

Meine 3 Schicksalsgenossen aus dem Notraum haben an diesem Abend noch eine kleine Spähtour unternommen, Richtung Norra Sytertoppen, den sie bei passendem Wetter zu dritt erklimmen wollten. Da die Berggipfel aber allesamt noch in dicker Wolkensoße steckten, sahen die Voraussetzungen für dieses Vorhaben vorerst nicht allzu gut aus.

_Spähtrupp_




_Beyond the Veil_




_Black Shape of Nexus_


​
Etappe 1 ist damit geschafft.


----------



## Debilofant (10. April 2020)

*11.09.2016 (Etappenzwangspause):*​
Wie bereits vor meiner Abfahrt vom Wetterbericht angekündigt und auch vor Ort noch einmal von Einheimischen auf Nachfrage aktuell bestätigt, sollte es bereits im Laufe der Nacht vom 10.-11. September sehr ungemütlich werden. Die Holzhütte und auch das Plumpsklo, das ich ausgerechnet mitten in der Nacht mit Kopflampe aufzusuchen nicht umhin kam, wackelten und bebten (ich war's nicht ) vor sich hin. Zu dem stetig zunehmenden Wind kam dann bereits zu Tagesbeginn ebenfalls stetig zunehmender und dann über Stunden kübelweise niedergehender Starkregen hinzu. Das sah dann aus dem Hüttenfenster konkret so aus, dass die aus dem nicht bis zum Erdboden reichenden Regenabflussrohr der Servicehütte herausschießenden Wassermassen keine Chance hatten, den darunter liegenden Erdboden zu ereichen, denn unmittelbar an der Austrittsstelle wurden sie vom Wind erfasst und strahlförmig sofort waagerecht weggeblasen, d.h. es flog alles nur noch waagerecht durch die Luft.

Ein auf dem hütteneigenen Stellplatz noch am Vorabend aufgestelltes Zelt war binnen kürzester Zeit völlig plattgewalzt dem Erdboden gleichgemacht und wurde von seinem Besitzer mitten in der Nacht fluchtartig verlassen und nur noch notdürftig mit zusätzlicher Steinbeschwerung vor dem Davonwedeln gesichert. Wie später vom Hüttenwirt zu erfahren war, wurden an diesem Tag von den ca. 50 km Luftlinie entfernten Aigert-Hütten Windspitzen von bis zu 32m/s gemeldet. Als ich dies zur Kenntnis nahm, erschienen vor meinem geistigen Auge für den Rest der gerade erst gestarteten Tour anstatt leuchtend bunter Laubbäume nur noch komplett leergefegte Holzgestelle...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ab dem späten Vormittag setzte dann innerhalb von 4-5 Stunden auch noch ein Temperatursturz von ursprünglich ca. 8°C auf knapp 0°C ein, an dessen Ende dann aber - im Gegensatz zum Wind - wenigstens der Regen aufhören sollte. Bis dahin konnte man auch live miterleben, wie der Pegel des Västra Syterbäcken kontinuierlich anschwoll und selbst kleinste, seit der Schneeschmelze schon länger versiegte Rinnsale wieder munter vor sich hin sprudelten.

Um nicht den ganzen Tag untätig gegen den drohenden Hüttenkoller anzukämpfen, bin ich nach dem Regen in Vollmontur, also mehrere Kleidungsschichten mit winddichter Gore-Tex-Pro-Jacke als Hardshell, mit dem Fotoapparat vor die Türe gegangen, in der Hoffnung, in der näheren Umgebung vielleicht doch noch das ein oder andere zumindest annehmbare Fotomotiv aufzustöbern. Dieses Vorhaben habe ich aber nach nicht einmal 5 Kameraauslösungen bzw. knapp 200m Wegstrecke freiwillig abgebrochen, denn es war bei diesem Starkwind in Kombination mit knapp 0°C gelinde gesagt "a*rschkalt" , da halfen auch all die Klamotten nichts, und Fotomotive haben sich unter diesen Umständen auch nicht wirklich aufgedrängt bzw. verwacklungsfrei realisieren lassen. Ersatzweise habe ich mich dann zur Wiederaufwärmung mit einer Handvoll anderer Hütteninsassen in den Brennholzschuppen verkrümelt und mit gemeinsamem Holzsägen und anschließendem Spalten der Holzklötze sinnvoll betätigt.

Einige der Wochenendausflügler mussten aber am Nachtmittag, da es Sonntag war, bei diesen mehr als grenzwertigen Witterungsbedingungen wohl oder übel zurück nach Hemavan aufbrechen (die armen Schw*ine), um ihre(n) Rückfahrt/-flug nicht zu verpassen. Hierdurch wurde dann auch für mich und die drei jungen Schweden in den regulären Schlafräumen ein Bett für die kommende Nacht frei. Unter meinen neuen Zimmergenossen war auch ein Jungspund aus der Region, konkret aus Malå, der ausschließlich zum Spinnangeln unterwegs war. Wenn ich ihn richtig verstanden habe, ist die Angelei im Vindelfjäll Naturreservat grundsätzlich wohl nur in stehenden Gewässern erlaubt, Fließgewässerfischerei dagegen - von wenigen Ausnahmen abgesehen - den Sami vorbehalten.

Unter dem Eindruck dieses Tages und der vergangenen Nacht war ich heilfroh, für den Anfang eine Strecke mit Hütteninfrastruktur gewählt zu haben, denn ich mochte mir kaum ausmalen, wie ich diese Situation, obwohl ich meine Ausrüstung auf grds. bis zu -5 °C ausgelegt und auch ein überdurchschnittlich sturmfestes Zelt (Nordisk Svalbard 1 Si, welches unter Laborbedingungen bei optimalem Aufbau und optimaler Befestigung im Windkanal wohl - theoretisch - bis zu max. 40m/s standhalten ...






... soll) ausgewählt hatte, ohne Möglichkeit einer Hüttenzuflucht als Anfänger halbwegs schadlos hätte überstehen sollen. Zugleich musste ich an einen Zugmitreisenden, den ich auf der Strecke von Kopenhagen bis Stockholm kennen gelernt hatte, denken, der (zum wiederholten Mal) eine Tour durch den Sarek machen wollte und, sofern es auch dort so oder gar noch übler gestürmt haben sollte, mit Sicherheit keine leichten Stunden zu überstehen hatte.

Den Umständen geschuldet, das einzige Bild des Tages mit kurzzeitig wieder zum Leben erwachten Rinnsalen, irgendwo aus den wolkenverhangenen Fjällweiten herausgepickt.

_Monotony Fields_


​


----------



## Debilofant (10. April 2020)

*12.09.2016 (2. Etappe):*​
Das Sturmtief war letztlich sogar noch ein Stück weit heftiger zugange als vorhergesagt und hatte sich erst über Nacht merklich abgeschwächt, immerhin. Als Resultat der außerplanmäßigen Drehfreudigkeit hat es aber wohl die Großwetterlage dermaßen durcheinandergewirbelt, dass der neue Tag entgegen der ursprünglichen Wettervorhersagen mit strahlendem Sonnenschein begann und der Hüttenwirt für diesen und den kommenden Tag "fine weather" versprach - Juchuuu, ein Wunder! 

Empfindlich kühl war es aber dennoch und auch ein zumindest noch sportlicher Wind wehte dazu weiterhin, weshalb beim Aufbruch zunächst komplette Zwiebelmontur angesagt war. Ganz oben auf den (hinteren) Bergen lag sogar ein klitzekleiner Hauch von Puderzucker, der aber in kürzester Zeit von der Sonne wieder weggebrutzelt wurde und auf dem ersten Bild daher leider kaum zu sehen ist.

_Sonne, Wind und frischer Puderzuckerstaub auf den Bergen_


​
Für die drei Schweden, mit denen ich die meiste Zeit in der Hütte verquatscht hatte, war nun die Zeit gekommen, ihre Bergtour auf den Norra Sytertoppen in Angriff zu nehmen. Ich hatte kurzzeitig überlegt, mich mit einzuklinken, aber einen fürs Bergsteigen passenden Kleinrucksack, in dem sich ausreichend Getränkevorrat, Schlechtwetterklamotten und diverser weiter Krams unterbringen ließe, hatte ich ja nicht auch noch mitschleppen können, also blieb ich bei meinem Etappenprogramm, das da lautete, einmal scharf ca. 90° rechts in das Syterskalet abbiegen und dann (fast) immer geradeaus, dann noch einmal scharf ca. 90° links abbiegen und wieder (fast) nur noch geradeaus zur Syterstugan. Ein kurzes Stück habe ich die drei schwedischen Jungs noch bis zur anno 2016 nigelnagelneu aus dem Boden gestampften Brücke über den Västra Syterbäcken begleitet, wo sich dann zu Beginn des Syterskalets, das sich als perfekt modelierter Windkanal präsentierte, unsere Wege wieder trennten. Die kleine Brücke sollte, wie ich später einmal im Internet gelesen/gesehen habe, nur 1 Saison halten, sprich während der Schneeschmelze 2017 hat es die Konstruktion fein säuberlich zur Gänze in Kleinholz zerlegt (war wohl zu niedrig mit zu wenig Freiraum nach unten aufgesetzt). Ohne Brücke war dies in der Vergangenheit jedenfalls eine der ganz wenigen Stellen, an denen man mangels Brücke furten und bei zu hohem Pegelstand oder zu niedrigem/nicht wasserdichtem Schuhwerk halt nasse Füße in Kauf nehmen musste.

Das Syterskalet gilt in Schweden als schönstes Trogtal (oder zumindest eines der schönsten Trogtäler), weil links wie rechts durchgehend von mächtig hoch und steil emporragenden Felswänden eingerahmt und nahezu perfekt u-förmig. Wenn man so will, das südliche Pendant zum weitaus bekannteren Trogtal mit ebenso nahezu perfekter U-Form in Sichtweite des nördlichen Einstiegs auf den Kungsleden, der Lapporten-Pforte bei Abisko.

_sonnendurchflutetes Syterskalet_




_Fin topptur och farvel!_


​
Zwischendurch sah es dann zeitweilig nach überraschender Wetterverschlechterung aus, aber so schnell die dunklen Wolken über dem Syterskalet und dem Norra Sytertoppen aufgezogen waren, so schnell waren sie (zum Glück) auch wieder verschwunden.

_Graue Wolken_




_Herbstlich gebräunte Nordwand des Syterskalet_


​
Am Ende der Taldurchschreitung geht es dann über zum Teil langgezogene Holzbohlen stufenartig ganz sachte bergauf und man sieht in Laufrichtung nur noch den Himmel über einem zum Greifen nahe wirkenden Horizont bei mittlerweile um die 900 Höhenmeter.

_Stairway to Heaven_


​


----------



## Schwedenangler (11. April 2020)

Was für beeindruckende Bilder!!! Freue mich auf die Fortsetzung


----------



## Debilofant (11. April 2020)

@ Schwedenangler: Danke, und Fortsetzung wird es noch (reichlich) geben. Voraussichtlich werde ich aber noch etwas mehr stückeln (müssen), damit die Ladezeit der Seite nicht zu sehr strapaziert wird.

*... Fortsetzung*:​
Hinterm Horizont erwartetet mich zum Glück noch keine geöffnete Himmelspforte, sondern realirdischer Infrastrukturservice für das Wohlbefinden der Langstreckenwanderer. Neben einer Hütte der Rentierwacht stehen am Ausgang des Syterskalet für den Notfall nämlich (nicht von ungefähr) eine kleine Wetterschutzhütte und zwei Plumpsklos. Letztere werden allerdings auch bei eitel Sonnenschein nicht zu knapp frequentiert, denn als ich dort vorbeilaufe, stehen die ersten mir aus Richtung Syterstugan an diesem Tag entgegenkommenden Wanderinnen schon "Schlange".

Die Vegetation wurde praktisch alle paar hundert Meter immer karger, teilweise noch nicht einmal mehr geschlossene Grasdecke, was erahnen lässt, wie unwirtlich es witterungstechnisch am Aus- bzw. Eingang des Syterskalet die meiste Zeit des Jahres zugeht. Hinzu kommt, dass in diesem Bereich die Spuren der Eiszeit und der bis heute im Norra Storfjället noch im Miniaturformat vorhandenen Gletscher nicht zu übersehen sind.

_Wetterschutzhütte & Co. am Talausgang_




_"Warteschlange"_




_Kaum bewachsene Geschiebelehm- und -mergelhalden vorm Norra Sytertoppen (1768m)..._




_... und vorm Södra Sytertoppen (1685m)_


​
Zur Orientierung innerhalb des Weglabyrinths (neben dem Kungsleden gibt es noch zig lokale Wanderrouten), welches sich gerade am Ausgang des Syterskalet auffächert, gibt es vorbildlich in Schuss gehaltene Wegweiser, also alles easy.

_Verkehrsknotenpunkt_




_Die "Lapportenpforte" des Südens: Der Aus-/Eingang vom Syterskalet_


​


----------



## Debilofant (11. April 2020)

Der einizige nennenswerte, aber dafür auch recht langgezogene Anstieg des Tages war dann am Sjul-Olsaxeln, einem schulterähnlichem Bergrücken in Verlängerung des Norra Sytertoppen, zu bewältigen. Das hieß, Jacken (endlich wieder) ausziehen bis aufs Trekkinghemd, denn der Wind war inzwischen fast vollständig eingeschlafen und der Planet von oben brannte inzwischen auch anständig - Kaiserwetter!

_Anstieg am Sjul-Olsaxeln_


​
Während dieses Anstiegs passiert man zwischendurch ein ausgedehntes, nach Südosten hin gelegenes Hoch- bzw- womöglich zugleich auch Hangmoor mit bilderbuchmäßig ausgeprägtem Bult-Schlenken-Komplex, der vom reichlichen Niederschlag der letzten Tage auch gut mit Wasser gefüllt war.

_Hoch- bzw. und/oder Hangmoor_


​
Sobald man den Bergrücken erklommen hat, zieht sich dieser zunächst wie ein weitläufiges Plateau hin und macht einen ausgesprochen kahlen, schon beinahe steppen-/steinwüstenartigen Eindruck (der mich bis einschließlich heute gewaltig getäuscht hat). Der spärliche Bewuchs, der teilweise schon auf den letzten Bildern in Gestalt netzartig versprengter gelber Pünktchen zu sehen war, war dort abschnittsweise - im Wechsel mit dem rostbraunen Flickenteppich aus Grasbüscheln (m.E. Alpen-Schmiele) - sogar großflächig anzutreffen. Was für mich zunächst wie ein schön anzuschauender (weil passend zum Himmelblau gelb kontrastierend) moos- oder flechtenartiger Überzug aussah, hat sich nach ein wenig Recherche als Baum- bzw. Zwergstrauchart  entpuppt. Uff, es gibt also tatsächlich Weidenarten, die umgangssprachlich vereinfacht mitunter als "Gletscherweiden" bezeichnet werden. Die haben sogar Stamm und Zweige, die man dummerweise halt nur nicht sieht, weil das von Mutter Natur den klimatisch extremen Bedingungen entsprechend kurzerhand neben den Wurzeln gleich mit ins (schützende) Erdreich verfrachtet wurde. Auf den Bildern handelt es sich m.E. mithin um herbstlich (als Zwischenstadium) gelb verfärbte sog. Kraut-Weiden (evtl. auch Polar-Weiden, aber m.E. eher nicht) mit oberirdischer "Wuchshöhe" von satten 2 cm bis max. 10 cm. Wie ich jetzt weiß, hat sich kein Geringerer als Carl von Linné über diese Kraut-Weiden - passend - wie folgt geäußert: "_Der kleinste unter allen Bäumen_". Wem in Sachen Miniatur-Bäumchen bislang nur japanische Bonsai-Zuchtbäume bekannt gewesen sind, muss halt wie ich, umdenken. Man lernt halt nie aus.

Wen es interessiert, der kann auf insgesamt knapp 6 Seiten wissenschaftlich fundiert mehr über diese äußerst sonderbaren Eiszeitrelikte hier nachlesen, einschließlich einer m.E. mit meinen Bildern zu 100 % übereinstimmenden Beschreibung der Standortbedingungen und -vorlieben (ab S. 30 unten dann speziell zur Kraut-Weide):



			https://www.zobodat.at/pdf/Jb-Verein-Schutz-Alpenpfl-Tiere_23_1958_0029-0034.pdf
		


_ausgedehnter Flickenteppich aus rostbraun verfärbten Alpen-Schmielen ..._




_... auf dem Sjul-Olsaxeln (vor dem Norra Sytertoppen und dem Morhtetjåhke)




A Forest (aus Kraut-Weiden)


_​
Der letzte Part ist dann ein langer Abstieg hinunter zur Syterstugan bis in etwa Höhe (eigentlicher) Baumgrenze, zu dessen Beginn ich, dem Wettergott Thor sei gedankt, einen überwältigenden Ausblick auf das Vindelfjäll auf dem Silbertablett präsentiert bekam. Im Vordergrund der Schärengarten des Tärnasjön und im Hintergrund das Ammarfjället mit seinem markanten Eckpfeiler, dem Berg Suvlåjvvie. Ich weiß nicht, ob es nur mir so ging/geht, aber beim ersten Anblick des Schärengartens musste ich irgendwie/unweigerlich an die finnische Ostseeküste denken. Vielleicht entstammt  ja sogar die Inspiration eines Songtitels einer von mir hoch geschätzten schwedischen Band aus Umeå, Cult of Luna, ja gerade von einem Besuch dieser Ecke bzw. einem Trip auf diesem von Umeå aus auf dem Blå Vägen (E 12) relativ schnell zu erreichenden Abschnitt des Kungsleden ("Finland" vom Album "Somewhere along the Highway"), wer weiß ...

_"Finland" (Tärnasjön)_


​
PS.: Sollte ich mit meiner laienhaften Pflanzenbestimmung daneben liegen, lasse ich mich natürlich gerne von Herrn Peschutter oder halt sonst jemandem, der sich von Berufs wegen vielleicht eher/genauer damit auskennt, korrigieren ...


----------



## Tomasz (11. April 2020)

Sehr schön, humorvoll und interessant geschrieben. Das beleuchtet (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes) Lappland nochmal von einer ganz anderen Seite, als wir es im kalten Winter erlebt haben. Die Farben und Formen der Landschaft und der Vegetation sind außerordentlich beeindruckend und klasse im Foto eingefangen. 
Ich freue mich schon auf die Fortsetzungen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## ollidi (11. April 2020)

Ich weiß echt nicht, wie ich schriftlich meine allerhöchste Anerkennung dafür ausdrücken kann. 
Dein Bericht inkl. Bilder und dem von Dir ja durchaus gewohntem schriftlichem Begleitmaterial ist einfach weltklasse!!!

Bitte, bitte bring auch zukünftig solch absolut geniale Berichte.


----------



## Schwedenangler (12. April 2020)

Das letzte Bild ist echt der Hammer


----------



## Debilofant (12. April 2020)

@ all: Merci! 

@ Olli: Bei der mir noch zur Verfügung stehenden Zeit, ist das leider ein inzwischen kaum noch zu bewältigendes Problem. Ich bin ja mit dem aktuellen Bericht schon um Jahre hinten dran, weil das Ausmisten und Entwickeln/Nachbearbeiten der Bilder, das frisst Zeit ohne Ende. Ich habe allein von den letzten Norwegenurlauben 2017-2019 tonnenweise Bildmaterial auf der Festplatte liegen, das ich gerade mal grob vorsortiert habe, mehr nicht. Sicherlich, zum Verstauben definitiv zu schade (darunter 2 x Aufenthalt unter der Mitternachtssonne bei überwiegend Traumwetter, signifikant gesteigerter und mir auf Lebenszeit langender Heilbutt-PB und auch bei meinen Mitfahrern mehrere persönliche Bestmarken, 5 Gipfeltouren, etc.). Aber, wenn überhaupt, dann wird es (irgendwann) wohl eher eine Zusammenfassung im Stile eines Revierreports bzw. eines stark komprimierten Best of der letzten Jahre (ausnahmsweise 3 x hintereinander dieselbe Location besucht) geben anstelle von 3 ausführlichen Einzelberichten, denn das packe ich zeitlich aller Voraussicht nach nicht mehr, leider.

*... Fortsetzung:*​
Bevor ich mich an den Abstieg machen kann, tauchen plötzlich wie aus dem Nichts die ersten Rentiere auf. Im Gegensatz zu meinen bislang auf und an den Straßen(rändern) oder in Norwegen teilweise unmittelbar vor Ort (etwa Torsvåg auf Vannøya) gesammelten Erfahrungen, verhielten sich die Rentiere im Fjäll völlig anders. Stets penibel auf einen Mindestsicherheitsabstand von mindestens 50-100m bedacht, also alles andere als handzahm bzw. ignorant. So war dann auch mit dem kurz zuvor für das Bild vom Tärnasjön aufgestöpselten Telezoom an formatfüllende Nahaufnahmen nicht ansatzweise zu denken, weshalb ich mich dann halt auf die Schnelle an Rentieraufnahmen mit Habitatambiente drumherum versucht habe. Der Nebengipfel des Norra Sytertoppen, der Morhtetjåhke (bedeutet übersetzt "kahler Berg"), vor dem die Rentiere von meinem Standpunkt aus gesehen entlang zogen, erwies sich hierfür als äußerst dankbare Kulisse.

_Durchziehender Rentiertrupp ..._




_... vor der Kulisse der urtümlich vernarbten Abbruchkante..._




_... des Morhtetjåhke_


​Wie sich dann wenige Sekunden später herausstellen sollte, waren die Rentiere hier aber nicht ganz freiwillig bzw. nicht ohne Begleitung unterwegs, denn es tauchte plötzlich hinter dem nördlichen Hang des Sjul-Olsaxeln in bester Airwolf-Manier ein Hubschrauber 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 auf, dessen Besatzung mich mit meiner Kamera ob des spionageverdächtigen Telezooms ebenso argwöhnisch beäugte wie ich die vermeintlichen Luftpiraten, deren bordinternen Dialog ich in diesem Moment nur zu gern mitgelauscht hätte ... Immerhin, kein UFO, aber was zur Hölle donnern die denn allen Ernstes hier im Tiefflug übers Fjäll den Rentieren hinterher, fragte ich mich in diesem Moment? Jäger, Wilderer? Ein paar Flugmanöver später war dann klar, dass dies die moderne Hightech-Variante des traditionellen Rentierabtriebs von den Sommerweiden war, denn im Herbst werden die Rentiere zu Sammelstellen dirigiert und dort neu sortiert/zum Teil geschlachtet. Hm, wieder eine Illusion flöten bzw. ein Sami-Klischee weniger, also nichts mit wildromatisch Lasso schwingenden Trachtenmännern und -frauen, die ihre jahrhundertealten Traditionen bis ins moderne Zeitalter unverändert fortführen.

_"Du, sag' mal, seit wann haben wir denn hier oben rosa Schweine auf der Weide herumlaufen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "_




_Husch, husch, zur Sammelstelle mit Euch!_


​


----------



## Debilofant (13. April 2020)

Den Abstieg zur Syterstugan, die man schon aus der Ferne gut sehen und den Weg dahin nun wirklich kaum verfehlen kann, gehe ich dem Wetter angemessen ganz entspannt an und denke dabei auch noch einmal an die kurz nach dem Aufbruch von mir verabschiedeten 3 Schweden. Die hatten für ihre Bergtour mit dem Wetter natürlich auch, gerade für die berüchtigt instabilen Wetterverhältnisse des Norra Storfjället, einen tags zuvor noch kaum zu erhoffen gewagten Hauptgewinn gezogen und optimale Bedingungen für die erhoffte Sicht auf den Gletscher nebst Gletschersee und natürlich für die von dort, dem höchsten Berg der Provinz Västerbotten, noch einmal etwas unendlicher als unendlich erscheinenden Weiten des schwedischen (und norwegischen) Fjälls (Fjells). Hätte mich, wie schon angedeutet, grundsätzlich auch gereizt, aber ich konnte mich mit der von mir gewählten Tagesordnung ja bislang auch nicht gerade beklagen.

Zur Abrundung zwei auf YouTube verfügbare kurze Videosequenzen vom Gipfel des Norra Sytertoppen, einmal in der Hauptgewinnvariante und einmal in der (u.a. im September auch bei grds. gutem Wetter im Gipfelbereich dann innerhalb kürzester Zeit stets drohenden) A*schkartenvariante:











Die Wetterkapriolen des vergangenen Tages hatten auch auf dem Weg zur Syterstugan ihre Spuren hinterlassen, denn dieser war kurzerhand zu einem teils stehenden, teils mäßig dahinplätschernden Fließgewässer mutiert. Quasi als Orientierung für Dummies, immer dem Rinnsal folgen ...

_Abstieg zur Syterstugan mit stationären und temporär liquiden Wegmarken_


​
Als ich den Bereich mit echter Zwergstrauchheide durchquere kommen immer öfter ganze Beete voller durchgereifter Blaubeeren zum Vorschein, an denen ich mich zum Nulltarif bis knapp vor Überdosis im Vorbeigehen immer wieder schadlos halte - lecker!

_kurzzeitig hübsch abgeschattete Zwergstrauchheide aus Zwerg-Birken und Lappland-Weiden
(und später dann auch Blaubeeren)_


​
Es war dann kurz nach 17:30 Uhr, als ich die Syterstugan erreiche - bei bestem Abendlicht.

_The Last Hour of Ancient Sunlight_




_Wiedererreichen der Baumgrenze ..._




_... direkt am Svärfarsbäcken ..._




_... bzw. auf Höhe der Syterstugan_


​
Da das Abendlicht die Szenerie mit nur sehr wenigen Wolken optimal ausleuchtete, gibt es im nächsten Posting dann als finales Tagesabschlussprogramm noch eine kleine Motivstudie mit leichten Variationen in Sachen Licht, Aufnahmestandort, Polfiltereinstellung und Bearbeitungsnuancen, welche zugleich die Geburt einer wie aus dem Nichts entstehenden und sich zudem nicht vom Fleck rührenden (scheinbar regelrecht am blauen Himmel festgeklebten) Abendwolke innerhalb von lediglich 10 Minuten dokumentiert.


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. April 2020)

Ganz toll, Raik!

Atemberaubende Bilder!


----------



## Debilofant (13. April 2020)

@ Professor Tinca: Thx auch an Dich.  Der Nachschub reicht noch ein Weilchen. 
*
... Fortsetzung:*​
Wie versprochen gibt es dann noch die kleine Abschlussrunde für den 12.09.2016. Die Sonne stand bei meiner Ankunft bereits tief und sollte bald hinter den Bergen verschwinden. Also war für größere Umgebungserkundungen keine Zeit mehr, und es galt innerhalb von 10 Minuten einfach nur noch das satte Abendlicht so gut es ging auszunutzen. Von daher, fix rauf auf die Brücke und einmal stromab und einmal stromauf draufgehalten. Stromauf war von der Bildaufteilung ausbaufähig, weshalb ich mich dann nur noch auf die Optimierung des Resultats vom bachaufwärts gelegenen Bereich konzentriert und nach einer besseren Perspektive gesucht habe. Die sich im Zeitraffertempo ausdehnende Abendwolke kam mir bei diesem Unterfangen als kompositorisches Gegengewicht zum Bildvordergrund gerade recht.

_Svärfarsbäcken_ _downstream .._.




_... Svärfarsbäcken upstream




Mission Motivoptimierung im Rückwärtsgang mit zunächst großflächigem Lichtaussetzer (Wolkenschatten), ...




... anschließend schon zu lang gewordenem, störendem Geländeschatten, ..._




_... also fix querfeldein den Geländeschatten überlaufen und die Sache zu Ende bringen ..._




_Done: So passt das deutlich besser!_


​
Wenig später war das Sonnenlicht dann auch schon hinter den Bergen verschwunden und aus der schicken Miniatur-Abendwolke, die binnen 10 Minuten bereits Medium-Size erreicht hatte, war nur eine gute halbe Stunde später gar ein schon wieder fast vollständig bedeckter Himmel geworden, also Feierabend. 

_Kveldssanger_


​Fazit: What a lovely day!

Zum Glück hatte der gestrige Sturm entgegen meiner Befürchtung in den unteren Geländeetagen scheinbar nicht so heftig gewütet, denn das Laub hing noch, so wie es sein sollte, farbenfroh an den Bäumen. Damit blieben mir dann für den weiteren Verlauf der Tour alle Optionen erhalten.


----------



## Tomasz (14. April 2020)

Debilofant schrieb:


> @ Professor Tinca: Thx auch an Dich.  Der Nachschub reicht noch ein Weilchen.
> 
> *... Fortsetzung:*​
> Wie versprochen gibt es dann noch die kleine Abschlussrunde für den 12.09.2016. Die Sonne stand bei meiner Ankunft bereits tief und sollte bald hinter den Bergen verschwinden. Also war für größere Umgebungserkundungen keine Zeit mehr, und es galt innerhalb von 10 Minuten einfach nur noch das satte Abendlicht so gut es ging auszunutzen. Von daher, fix rauf auf die Brücke und einmal stromab und einmal stromauf draufgehalten. Stromauf war von der Bildaufteilung ausbaufähig, weshalb ich mich dann nur noch auf die Optimierung des Resultats vom bachaufwärts gelegenen Bereich konzentriert und nach einer besseren Perspektive gesucht habe. Die sich im Zeitraffertempo ausdehnende Abendwolke kam mir bei diesem Unterfangen als kompositorisches Gegengewicht zum Bildvordergrund gerade recht.
> ...



Die 10 Minuten haben sich definitiv gelohnt! Super gemacht und Danke dafür!

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Debilofant (15. April 2020)

@ Tomasz: Kaum zu glauben, aber selbst unter solchen Voraussetzungen und Rahmenbedingungen habe ich das Alltagsphänomen Zeitknappheit nicht durchgehend von der Tagesordnung zu tilgen geschafft, was in diesem Fall aber durch meine vorangegangene Bummelei eben selbstverschuldet war.

*13.09.2016 (Wasch- und Chilltag):*​
Da ich ja die STF-Ermäßigung für Hüttenübernachtungen gelöst hatte und es ohne Zeltauf- und -abbau halt doch bequemer ist, war ich gestern noch in die Syterstugan eingekehrt. Im Gegensatz zur Viterskalsstugan waren dort auch keine Tages- bzw. Wochenendwanderer mehr unterwegs, sodass ich sogar ein Zimmer ganz für mich allein in Beschlag nehmen konnte. Zu Sonnenaufgang, das hatte ich mir fest vorgenommen, wollte ich eine erste Runde vor der Türe drehen. Das mit dem frühen Wachwerden klappt auch und ein Blick aus dem Fenster lässt mich gar am frühen Morgen gleich den Turbo einlegen, denn wie insgeheim erhofft schien die gerade aufgehende Sonne durch eines der wenigen Wolkenfenster auf die Ostflanke des Norra Sytertoppen, der dadurch tiefrot aufleuchtete. So war ich dann auch schon 5 Minuten später vor der Türe, was aber schon mindestens eine Minute zu spät war, denn das Wolkenfenster zog sich schon wieder zu und der Rotton verblasste zusehends. Für eine möglichst passende Standortsuche blieb daher keine Zeit mehr, weshalb es von der angestrahlten Bergflanke trotz Frühaufstehens nur ein mehr oder weniger aus der Hüfte geschossenes Bild mit zumindest noch etwas Restrot geben sollte.

_Fire in the Mountain_


​
Ganz verschwunden war die Morgensonne trotz der vielen Wolken aber auch danach nicht, sondern leuchtete als mal etwas mehr, mal etwas weniger gedämpftes Streiflicht zumindest immer ein paar Teilbereiche des gegenüberliegenden Berghangs aus.

_Morgenlicht_


​
Am Ostufer des Svärfarsbäcken führt ein kleiner Pfad gen Norden, dem ich dann vorerst weiter gefolgt bin.

_North_




_Dreaming Light_




_Riverside_


​


----------



## Debilofant (15. April 2020)

Nach knapp zweieinhalb Stunden gemächlichen Schrittes entlang des teils knallbunt bewachsenen, teils aber auch grob verblockten Bachlaufs erreiche ich ein kleines Sumpfgebiet, das zu durchstapfen sich aus meiner Sicht kaum mehr lohnen würde, denn ich hatte inzwischen halbwegs freie Sicht auf den nördlichen Bereich des Norra Storfjället samt auch dort z.T. noch vorhandenen Gletschern.

_Quicksilver_




_Sumpfgebiet mit Blick auf den nördlichen Bereich des Norra Storfjället_


​
Auf dem Rückweg werden die sonnigen Phasen immer länger und es wird so langsam aber sicher ziemlich warm. So beschließe ich an diesem Tag nicht mehr zur nächsten Etappe aufzubrechen, die nach Erreichen des Tärnasjön überwiegend ohnehin nur durch Birkenwald führen würde. Mit dem zunehmend sonnigen Wetter hätte ich inmitten des Birkenwaldes jedenfalls nicht viel anfangen können.

_Rückweg zur Syterstugan ..._




_... bei fortan konstantem Sonnenschein_




_Sunny Side up_


​
Kurz nach 12:00 Uhr zurück an der Hütte riskiere ich einen heftig erstaunten Blick auf das Außenthermometer: 25°C (!) MItte September in Lappland...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





_Autumn into Summer_


​
Was ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nicht ahne (und später anhand des Thermometers leider nicht mehr bildlich dokumentiert habe) - das Thermometer sollte innerhalb der nächsten Stunden noch deutlich höher klettern, nämllich auf über bummelige 35°C (wenngleich in der prallen Sonne)!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Das Restprogramm bestand dann aus ca. 2 Stunden Extrem-Chillen in Hüttennähe und am Nachmittag sollte es dann am Westufer des Svärfarsbäcken noch einmal auf eine kleine Umgebungserkundung in Richtung Süden gehen, obenrum nur mit T-Shirt versteht sich ...


----------



## ralle (15. April 2020)

Gefällt mir sehr gut !!


----------



## Debilofant (16. April 2020)

@ ralle: Bei so einem Wetter mit reichlich Sonnenschein ist natürlich alles schick, aber das ist eher die Ausnahme als die Regel. Letztlich muss man es nehmen wie es kommt und versuchen, situationsangemessen das Beste draus machen.

*... Fortsetzung:*​
Nach dem Blick auf das Thermometer mochte ich mir kaum ausmalen, wie es gewesen wäre, wenn ich mich mit dem dicken Rucksack auf die nächste Etappe begeben hätte (astronomischer Wasserverbrauch, schweißgebadet und nach Luft hechelnd vor mich hin trotten ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Jedenfalls kein Vergleich zu meiner ultraleichten Kurztripgepäckvariante, welche lediglich aus vollgestopften Hosentaschen, zwei kleinen Tasmanian Tiger Rucksackzusatztaschen zum Einschlaufen (Gürtelbefestigung) und einer von mir durchgehend als Kameratasche missbrauchten Lowe Alpine Space Case bestand.

Mit Ultraleichtgepäck ließ sich das außergewöhnlich schöne Wetter nahezu ungestört genießen, zumal ich tagsüber der einzige Hüttengast war und ich an diesem Tag auch auf meinen Kurztouren keiner Menschenseele begegnen sollte. Dafür gab es dann zwei andere Begegnungen der für mich wiederum etwas überraschenden Art.

Als ich mit dem Mittagessen und etwas Equipment-/Wäschereinigung durch war und mich in aller Ruhe daran machte, ein paar Bilder von der unmittelbaren Hüttenumgebung einzufangen, gesellte sich kurzzeitig ein schon etwas zerzauselter Schmetterling zu mir. Genauer gesagt setzte sich dieser auf eine meiner nur kurz zuvor auf dem Boden abgelegten Wasserflaschen aus der Space-Case-Tasche. Wider Erwarten flog er von dort auch nicht alsbald weiter, sondern turnte und nuckelte eine ganze Weile emsig auf/an der Verschlusskappe herum. Es handelte sich, wie ich später herausgefunden habe, um einen in Skandinavien alles andere als seltenen Hochmoor-Perlmuttfalter (_Boloria aquilonaris_), dessen Flugzeit jedoch nur bis August angegeben war. Von Mitte September stand in dem Bestimmungsbüchlein ebenso wenig etwas wie von Plastikflaschenverschlüssen als Nahrungsquelle. Da hatte ich für dieses Jahr also Mitte September einen der letzten Mohikaner seiner Art als Chill-Kumpanen neben mir sitzen, der nicht nur die meisten seiner Artgenossen, sondern auch sämtliche Mücken und einige Nachtfröste überlebt hat - Respekt! Es sollte auch der einzige von mir gesichtete Schmetterling der gesamten Tour bleiben.

_The last Day of Summer_




_Fake Plastic Trees_




_Kaltes Klares Wasser_




_Syterstugan_


​
Als ich mich dann langsam in Richtung Süderkundungstour in Bewegung setzen will, dröhnte aus der Entfernung schon wieder ein Helikopter
übers Fjäll und ich bekomme den ersten Elch der Tour zu Gesicht. Für ein Foto waren sowohl Helikopter als auch Elch zu weit entfernt, denn sie schwebten gemeinsam in zu großer Höhe in zu großer Entfernung an mir vorbei. Es handelte sich diesmal um einen Jagd(ab)transport eines irgendwo im nördlichen Bereich des Tärnasjön erlegten Elches, der nun kopfüber an allen Vieren festgebunden per Hubschrauber zur Metzgerei ausgeflogen wurde. Wie ich später von der Hüttenwirtin erfuhr, beginnt die Jagdsaison auf Elch im Norden Schwedens etwas früher, sprich bereits im September.

_Further South_


​


----------



## Debilofant (18. April 2020)

Nach Süden hin bekomme ich entlang des Svärfarsbäcken schon bald vermehrt kleinere Moorflächen zu Gesicht, deren Anzahl und Größe noch weiter zunimmt, je weiter der Bachlauf sich vom Weg entfernt. In den Moorflächen beginnt die Verfärbung der Vegetation bereits frühzeitig im August, weshalb diese sich Mitte September schon vielfach als goldgelb leuchtende Areale präsentieren. Dadurch und durch so manch im oberen Gelände halbverdorrt ausschauende Krüppelbirke vermittelt das Fjäll bei diesem Wetter stellenweise einen schon fast savannenartigen Eindruck.

_Superheat_


​
Über dem Erdboden gab es zwar (noch) kein Hitzeflimmern oder gar eine vor meinen Augen dahinwabernde Fata Morgana 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, jedoch schien dafür in den oberen Luftschichten ordentlich was los zu sein, denn in den wenigen Wolkenfähnchen wirbelte es ordentlich innerhalb der ratzfatz sich selbst umkrempelnden Strukturen.

_Aerogramme_


​
In den Mooren stand das Wollgras mitunter großflächig "in voller Blüte" , also längst verblüht mit vollreifen Fruchtständen von leichtem Wind umsäuselt in allen möglichen (und unmöglichen) "Frisurvarianten".

_The Moor_




_The Way You wear Your Head_


​


----------



## Debilofant (18. April 2020)

Als strukturelle Besonderheit, die man auch auf der Satellitenansicht von etwa Google Maps sehr schön erkennen kann, fiel mir auf, dass die ganzen Moore nach Osten hin auf zig Stufen terrassenartig angeordnet waren, also die jeweils tiefer gelegene Etage immer durch eine kleine Abbruchkante aus Schutt und Geröll abgetrennt war. Auch weiter unten kann man also noch hautnah die fein säuberliche Handschrift von einst aktiven Gletschern des Norra Storfjället erkennen.

_Moränenterrasse als Ausblicksplattform ..._




_... mit darunter eingelagerter Moorsenkenetage_




_Rückmarsch bei schon wieder langen Schatten_


​
Damit bin ich dann auch mit dem Wasch- und Chilltag bei nicht für möglich gehaltenem Spätsommerwetter durch.


----------



## Debilofant (19. April 2020)

*14.09.2016 (3. Etappe):*​
Neuer Tag, neues Glück, aber auch im zweiten Anlauf bekomme ich das erhoffte Bild von einem bei Sonnenaufgang tiefrot angeleuchteten Norra Sytertoppen trotz diesmal noch deutlich früheren Aufstehens nicht in den Kasten, denn der Sonnenaufgang vollzieht sich hinter einer Wolkenbank, die einen direkten Einfall der Sonnenstrahlen blockiert. Immerhin wird die Wolkenbank kurz vor Sonnenaufgang von unten angefunzelt und in teils lodernde Pastellfarben getaucht.
_
Waking Hour_


​
Kurz vor Aufbruch mache ich in der Hütte noch klar Schiff, also u.a. Wasservorräte mit einigen "Tankstopps" am Svärfarsbäcken wieder auffüllen und mein Gerödel zusammensuchen und wiederverstauen, etc.. Da blieb zwischendurch auch noch Zeit für ein paar letzte Bilder mit diesmal aufgesetztem Telezoom.

_Like a River Runs (dedicated to my Lieblings-Aussie-Tante: Sia Kate Isobelle Furler)_




_gestaffeltes Fernsichtpanorama nach Süden bis zum Gard-/Grön- und Kittelfjället_




_A Perfect Circle_


​So hieß es dann Abschied nehmen von diesem wunderbaren Flecken Erde und der hier eingelegten Zwischenstation: Bye, Bye Syterstugan!


----------



## Debilofant (19. April 2020)

Beim Blick zurück war dann über dem Norra Storfjället schon die für diesen Tag anstehende Wetterentwicklung erkennbar, die sich ja bereits gestern mit den Höhenluftturbulenzen als Vorboten angekündigt hatte. Unter dem Eindruck der Farbkombination gelingt es mir nicht das irgendwie unpassende Kopfkino zu unterdrücken...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_"Einigkeit und Recht und Freiheit..."  _



_(Ok, falscher Film...)_




_Golden Grounds_


​
Schon nach ein paar hundert Metern überschreitet man dann die Gebietsgrenze zwischen den Kommunen Storuman und Sorsele, mitten in der "Walachei" ausgeschildert, den Touris aus aller Welt zuliebe! Wenn ich aus aller Welt sage, dann ist bzw. war das zumindest auf meinem Trip nicht übertrieben, denn neben zahlreichen Schweden begegneten mir auf dem Kungsleden während der gesamten Tour allein unter den Leuten, mit denen ich mich zumindest kurz unterhalten habe, Norweger, viele Finnen, viele Deutsche natürlich auch, Franzosen, auffallend viele Australier (!), Chinesen sowie zahlreiche weitere Asiaten und auch ein Araber. Bei den Norwegern hat es mich besonders gewundert, weil die doch landschaftlich mindestens Vergleichbares zumeist unmittelbar vor ihrer Haustüre liegen haben, aber der Unterschied bzw. Grund, weshalb selbst Norweger zum Wandern über die Grenze nach Schweden kommen, liegt wohl in der vorbildlich in Schuss gehaltenen und insgesamt wohl auch deutlich besser ausgebauten/nutzerfreundlicheren Infrastruktur des STF. Und den Australiern, denen scheint es trotz ungleich schnellerer Erreichbarkeit einer Bilderbuchlandschaft wie Neuseeland an Reiselust und Neugierde für einen Kungsledentrip gleichwohl nicht zu mangeln.

Beim Passieren des Willkommensschildes der Kommune Sorsele habe ich schon wieder dieses fiese Kopfkino laufen, von wegen "_Willkommen im Land der Frühaufsteher - Sachsen Anhalt_"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, wie es noch vor einiger Zeit zur allgemeinen Erheiterung an deutschen Autobahnen zu lesen war...

_"Grenzübertritt"_




_Moorsenke Nr. 3859 (mindestens!)_




_Dark Water_


​


----------



## Debilofant (20. April 2020)

Beim Laufen machte sich der nahende Wetterumschwung recht angenehm bemerkbar, nicht zu warm und nicht zu kalt, ganz ohne Jacke. Was unter den aufziehenden Wolkenschichten und den dadurch nur noch sporadisch bis zum Erdboden durchschimmernden Sonnenstrahlen allerdings ein wenig litt, das war die herbstliche Szenerie. Unter dem Wolkenschleier wirkte vieles weit weniger farbenfroh bzw. erschienen die Farbkontraste nun wieder spürbar gedämpft. Das Streckenprofil führte bis zum Erreichen des Tärnasjön im Wesentlichen nur bergab in Richtung Birkenwald, weshalb auch das keine größeren Probleme bereiten sollte, zumindest nicht mit Trekkingstöcken, deren Einsatz die Knie bergab doch um einiges vom Rucksackgewicht entlastet.

_Following Betulas_




_letzte Sonnenlichttupfer an einem Waldhang..._




_...und über den Wetlands_


​
Nach der Überquerung einer kleinen Kuppe genießt man kurzzeitig wieder einen freien Blick auf das Inselreich des Tärnasjön, bevor es dann in den wiederum von zig Mooren und Sümpfen durchsetzten Birkenwald geht. Dieser Wegpunkt markiert die letzte Gelegenheit, um den Schärengarten des Tärnasjön mitsamt eines Teils der von dort nunmehr deutlich erkennbaren Hängebrückenkonstruktion von oben mit dem Fotoapparat einzufangen. Es sind insgesamt fünf große Hängebrücken, die dann zusammen mit zwei kleineren vorgelagerten Holzbrücken trockenen Fußes von Insel zu Insel (sog. Rogenmoränen) zum gegenüberliegenden Ufer des Tärnasjön führen.

_Tärnasjön-Passage des Kungsleden von oben_




_Woods of Desolation_




_schwingende Moorwiese_




_Moorlichtung_


​


----------



## smithie (21. April 2020)

Vielen vielen Dank, dass Du uns in der Form an Deiner Reise teilhaben lässt.

Ich hoffe, die Bilder holen etwas Urlaubsfeeling wieder hervor, auch wenn Du jetzt nicht gestern zurück gekommen bist!!!


----------



## Debilofant (21. April 2020)

@ smithie: Danke für Deinen Zuspruch, und ja, anhand der Bilder vermag ich mich an einen, um es mal vorweg zu nehmen, außergewöhnlich schönen und maximal erholsamen Urlaub bis in so manchen Augenblicksmoment hinein auch Jahre später noch ganz gut/genau zu erinnern. Das hilft gerade in Zeiten wie diesen über die in Sachen Auslandsurlaub doch sehr trüben Zukunftsaussichten ein wenig hinweg bzw. darf ich mich vor dem Hintegrund der aktuellen Misere umso glücklicher schätzen, dieses jahrzehntelang aufgeschobene/verdrängte Vorhaben dann 2016 doch endlich einmal in die Tat umgesetzt zu haben. Was man erlebt hat, kann einem auf Lebzeiten jedenfalls nicht mehr genommen werden.

*... Fortsetzung:*​
Kurz vor Erreichen des Seeufers mogeln sich unter all die Moorflächen und -tümpel auch ein paar normale Kleingewässer mit festem Grund, die aber gleichwohl aufgrund der zumeist geringen Wassertiefe zum Uferbereich hin gut von Verlandungsbewuchs durchzogen/umsäumt sind. In diesem Abschnitt befinden sich auch die beiden kleineren Holzbrücken mit z.T. nur einseitigem Geländer.

_grüngelber Uferbewuchs an einem Tümpel


_​
Am Seeufer angekommen steht man dann gleich dirket vor einer der fünf großzügigst dimensionierten und stilecht an die Golden Gate Bridge aus San Francisco erinnernden Hängebrücken. Diese sind bzw. waren zumindest anno 2016 noch allesamt bestens in Schuss gehalten, wie so vieles auf diesem Kungsledenabschnitt.

_Über sieben Brücken (musst Du gehn_)


​
Obwohl die immer dichter werdenden Wolken es kaum erwarten ließen, war es unten am Boden bzw. über dem Wasser im Moment meiner Ankunft nahezu völlig windstill. Das hatte den dort vermutlich nicht allzu häufig anzutreffenden Effekt, dass sich die gesamte Umgebung, ob nah oder fern, mit all ihren Farben und Formen auf der Wasseroberfläche des Tärnasjön spiegelte. In der Ferne konnte man zwar den zuvor noch von oben gut sichtbaren Berg Suvlåjvvie nicht mehr erkennen, dafür schob sich nun der zweite markante Gipfel des Ammarfjället ins Sichtfeld, der 1611m hohe Berg Rerrogaise mit seiner restvergletscherten Ostabbruchkante, dessen Profil von den Sami, so meine ich das irgendwann mal gelesen zu haben, aus dieser Perspektive als gen Norden auftauchender Wal beschrieben wird.

_Rerrogaise_




_Verbindungsinsel _


​


----------



## Debilofant (21. April 2020)

Das spiegelglatte Wasser hat mich (bzw. meinen Fotoapparat  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) natürlich daran gehindert, den Tärnasjön zügig zu überqueren, wobei ich nicht der einzige war, der sich auf den Brücken bzw. den Inseln etwas länger aufhielt. Auf den Inseln gibt es ein paar naturbelassene Mini-Rastplätze, die an diesem Tag von ganzen Rudeln schwedischer Mädels über mehr als nur 10-20 Minuten für ein ausgiebiges Picknick mit Knäckebrot und Co. belagert waren. Mich hat es dennoch vorzeitig aus diesem Bereich vertrieben, als nämlich plötzlich Wind aufkam, der schöne Wasserspiegel ruckzuck vom Wind zerstört wurde und es als Sahnehäubchen oben drauf auch noch leicht zu regnen begann (ich hasse nichts mehr als Wassertropfen auf der Linse).

_Sleep Mirrored_




_Rogenmoräne_




_Reflection_




_Mirror of Deception_




_Vindelfjällens Golden Gate_


​Den weiteren Etappenverlauf entlang des Ostufers wird es dann als Fortsetzung geben.


----------



## Debilofant (23. April 2020)

Nach dem Seitenwechsel ging es dann bei mal leichtem und zwischendurch aber auch mal wieder für ein paar Minuten verschwundenem Regen am Ostufer des Tärnasjön weiter nach Norden durch zunächst noch halboffenes Gelände, immer wieder vorbei an mittelgroßen und kleineren (Moor)Tümpeln. In den Karten ist dieser Bereich mittels waagerechter Schraffur als weitläufiges Sumpf- bzw. Feuchtgebiet ausgewiesen.

_Durchs Feuchtgebiet ..._




_... vorbei an mittelgroßen Tümpeln ..._




_... und Moortümpeln im Miniaturformat_


​
Nach eineinhalb Stunden bekam ich den Wind aus Nordwest immer stärker um die Ohren und der Regen sollte in den nächsten Stunden auch immer mehr zunehmen. Das bedeutet, Regenjacke rausholen und auch den Rucksack sowie die Kameratasche wasserfest machen. Obwohl das bei weitem noch kein dramatisches Wetter war, die Laune und die Lust weiterzulaufen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hat es doch schon ein wenig getrübt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

_Dauerregen im Anmarsch?_


​


----------



## Debilofant (23. April 2020)

Mit Regenjacke war das weitere Vorankommen dann schon viel angenehmer und sehen konnte ich durch meine Brille trotz anhaftendem Regentropfenmosaik auch noch halbwegs was. Zu sehen gab es links wie rechts des Weges, na was wohl, mal wieder ein paar Wassertümpel in nicht zu knapper Anzahl ...

_Zur Abwechslung mal einen Tümpel zur Linken ...




... und auch mal einen Tümpel zur Rechten


_​
Das semi-ungemütliche Wetter "hielt" aber nicht lange, denn kurz bevor es für den Rest des Tages endgültig in den Birkenwald gehen sollte, waren Himmel und Landschaft im dicksten Trauermodus versunken. Vom Tageslicht war jedenfalls nicht mehr viel zu erahnen, und dabei war es erst ca. 16:00 Uhr. Das letzte Bild ist keine Schwarz-Weiß-Aufnahme und auch keine Schwarz-Weiß-Nachbearbeitung, sondern voll "in Farbe", sprich bei diesen Lichtbedingungen war auf größere Entfernung fast nichts mehr an Farbe zu erkennen.

_Black Light District_




_Dream of a Dead Sun_


​
Da bei dem Wetter sowieso kaum noch was zu sehen war, brauchte ich mir keine Gedanken darüber zu machen, bei dem anstehenden Wegstück durch den doch eher monotonen Birkenwald etwas zu verpassen. Langweilig wurde es im Wald aber trotzdem nicht, denn irgendwo auf einer der vielen mit Holzbohlen ausgebesserten/überbrückten Feucht-/Schlammpassagen hätte es mich um Haaresbreite für den Rest der Tour ausgeknockt. Bis dahin war ich ja schon über viele Meter solcher Holzbohlen gelaufen, aber die waren halt nicht pitschenass und erst recht nicht sauglatt. Ich bin an einer Stelle jedenfalls, ohne dass ich einen Moos- oder Algenüberzug oder auch nur ein minimales Gefälle wahrgenommen hätte, beim Aufsetzen meines rechten Fußes in normalem Schrittempo ohne Vorwarnung sofort komplett weggeschmiert und habe mich nur dank meiner Trekkingstöcke mit irrem Reflex und vollem Krafteinsatz noch geradeso abfangen können. Ich hätte mir weder träumen lassen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, dass ein von Null auf jetzt unkontrolliert beschleunigtes Rucksackgewicht ein kaum zu bändigendes Problem würde sein können, noch dass eine feuchte Holzbohle so glatt wie Blitzeis sein könnte. Die Trekkingstöcke, bei deren Auswahl ich das Hauptaugenmerk auf Stabilität und Robustheit gelegt hatte, haben diese Aktion und Extrembelastung zum Glück ebenfalls schadlos überstanden. Mal gut, dass ich mich für Aluminiumstöcke und bewusst gegen Kohlefaserstöcke entschieden hatte, denn mit leichteren und teureren, vor allem aber extrem schlagempfindlichen Kohlefaserstöckchen hätte es wohl "peng" gemacht und ich die finale Grätsche für diese Tour hingelegt.

Mit reichlich Adrenalin im Blut bin ich zwar noch eine Weile weiter gelaufen, wollte aber den nächstbesten sich anbietenden Zeltplatz ansteuern, denn nach dieser denkbar knappen Aktion war es für diesen Tag einfach genug. Dumm nur, dass im Wald und auch am Seeufer so schnell kein Zeltplatz aufzutreiben war, also musste ich wohl oder übel bei immer dürftiger werdendem Licht weiter durch den Regen laufen.

Fortsetzung folgt dann demnächst.


----------



## Debilofant (25. April 2020)

Auf der Suche nach einem geeigneten Zeltplatz geht es noch einmal über den ein oder anderen Bohlenweg, aber zum Glück lege ich keine weitere Pirouette in halbdarniedersinkender Dreiviertelausführung und unfreiwillig miserabler B-Note mehr hin. Bei meinen Tourvorbereitungsrecherchen hatte ich im Internet jedenfalls Bilder gesehen, auf denen Zelte direkt am Seeufer standen. Irgendwo musste es also noch eine Übernachtungsmöglichkeit geben, tja, und falls diese von mir vor lauter Regentropfen auf der Brille aus dem Wald heraus bereits übersehen worden sein sollte, wäre da immer noch die Tärnasjöstugorna. Lust, die komplette Etappe bis zur Hütte durchzulaufen, hatte ich jedoch, wie schon betont, in dieser Situation nicht mehr. 

Es dauerte letztlich noch einmal gute eineinhalb Stunden, bis ich kurz nach 18:30 Uhr ein paar unbewachsene und einigermaßen ebene Quadratrmeter unmittelbar am Seeufer erspähe und mich bei noch leichtem, aber immerhin wieder nachlassendem Regen sofort an den Zeltaufbau mache. Den mussste ich diesmal im Eiltempo hinbekommen, denn zum einen stand hinter dem noch immer tiefhängenden Wolkodrom nunmehr der reale Sonnenuntergang unmittelbar bevor und mein Zelt war keines, welches in einem Zug mit bereits vormontiertem Außenzelt aufgebaut werden konnte, sprich das Innenzelt musste zunächst separat ohne das wasserdichte Außenzelt errichtet werden und bekam somit zu Beginn des Aufbaus zwangsläufig ein paar Regentropfen für die Nacht spendiert. Das ist dann aber auch der so ziemlich einzige Nachteil dieses ansonsten sehr ausgereiften und soliden Modells, der aber wohl nur bei wirklich strömendem Regen ein echtes Problem darstellt und sich bei entsprechender Wetterlage bzw.- entwicklung durch vorausschauend frühzeitgen Zeltaufbau zumindest einigermaßen kalkulierbar handhaben/minimieren lässt. Ich konnte mit diesem Kompromiss jedenfalls gut leben.

Beim Zeltaufbau merke ich recht schnell, dass der Untergrund nicht nur vom Regen ziemlich feucht war, sondern der Boden durch die unmittelbare Nähe zum Seeufer auf so ziemlich Höhe des Wasserspiegels auch von unten aufgeweicht/durchfeuchtet war und auch ein paar Steinbuckel sowie etwas Wurzelwerk hervorstanden. Für u.a. solche Bedingungen gibt es für viele Zeltmodelle als zusätzlichen Schutz des Zeltunterbodens zwar einen sozusagen "doppelten Boden", einen sog. Footprint, als optionales Zubehör hinzuzukaufen, aber so ein Footprint ist dann gleich wieder (m.E.) unverhältnismäßig teuer, weshalb ich stattdessen einen großen Plastiksack mit derber Wandstärke aus Original VEB-Produktion und über 40 Jahren auf dem Buckel eingepackt hatte, der ca. 80 % der Zeltstandfläche bis auf ein paar cm an den Rändern/in den Ecken abdeckte und zum praktisch Nulltarif genau das Tat was er sollte bzw. so ein Footprint vermutlich auch nicht besser/effektiver kann.

Als das Zelt dann stand, habe ich zum Tagesabschluss mit dem Telezoom noch ein wenig Motivsuche am gegenüberliegenden Seeufer betrieben. Klar, alles andere als reizende Bedingungen, aber immerhin ließ der Regen weiter nach, die finsteren Wolkentürme vom Nachmittag waren samt Fernsicht auch schon wieder deutlich heller und der Wind war mit einmal wieder nahezu komplett eingeschlafen. Das ließ für die kommende Nacht und den nächsten Tag zumindest auf Besserung hoffen.

_Heaven Laid in Tears_




_Rainroom_




_Sårjuosjuhka


_​


----------



## Debilofant (25. April 2020)

*15.09.2016 (4. Etappe):*​
In der Nacht wurde es wider Erwarten dann doch wieder ziemlich garstig und ich schlafe auch nicht sonderlich gut  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bzw. ziemlich unruhig. Der Wind hatte noch einmal bzw. doch wieder mächtig aufgefrischt und rüttelte permanent am diesmal (vorsorglich) vollständig abgespannten Zelt. Störender noch waren aber der "Seegang" und die "Brandung", was zunächst mit unregelmäßigem Wellenplätschern gegen das Steinufer begann und sich zwischendurch gar mit sich am Steinufer brechenden Wellen inklusive ein paar auf das Außenzelt niedergehenden Wasserspritzern/etwas Gischt bermerkbar machen sollte.

Nach Sonnenaufgang hatte sich die Lage dann aber zum Glück schon wieder deutlich beruhigt, wenngleich es noch immer ziemlich frisch daherwedelte und die Temperaturen spürbar abgesackt waren. Zudem war alles, kaum verwunderlich, schöööön feuchtklamm, also erstmal einen heißen Kaffe und einen heiß servierten Vitamin-C-Cocktail mit Zitronengeschmack, was während der Tour aber ohnhin zu meinem täglichen Frühstücksritual gehörte.

Die Wolken waren noch immer dick, inzwischen allerdings im turbulent rasanten Tiefflug, permanent vom Wind angetrieben, umgekrempelt und hier und da sogar auseinandergerissen, was in schöner Unregelmäßigkeit kleinschmale Fenster/Streifen mit blauem Himmel mit hier und da ein paar Sekunden freier Bahn für die Sonne schuf.

_When the Sun hits_




_exklusiver Schlafplatz direkt am See_


​
Das ergab summa summarum eine am Vortag nicht zu erhoffen gewagte Szenerie, für welche sich das Mitschleppen des bei den folgenden Bildern ausschließlich eingesetzten Telezooms bereits restlos gelohnt/rentiert hatte - eine über mehr als zwei Stunden dargebotene Lichtshow vom Allerfeinsten, die ich "nebenher" während der anderweitig ohnehin erst noch zu erledigenden Arbeiten wie Zeltabbau, Rucksackpacken, etc. vollständig mitverfolgen und in den aus meiner Sicht besonders spannenden/passenden Momenten halt einzufangen versucht habe. Einen besseren Standort hätte man sich dafür obendrein auch nicht wünschen können, denn aus der der ca. 100m vom See entfernt im Wald gelegenen Tärnasjöstugorna hätte ich erst gar nichts davon mitbekommen...

_Illuminating_




_The Burning Cold_




_Specks of Light_


​


----------



## Debilofant (25. April 2020)

Zwischendurch kam dann plötzlich wieder eine mir schon bekannte Geräuschkulisse ins Spiel, ja richtig, ein hinter mir über dem Wald recht tief fliegender Hubschrauber, den ich allerdings mit dem Wald im Rücken nicht unmittelbar zu Gesicht bekomme. Was dieser Lärm allerdings nun schon am frühen Morgen sollte bzw. sich ca. 20 Minuten später gar noch einmal in entgegengesetzter Flugrichtung wiederholen sollte, war mir vorerst nicht ganz klar. Wie ich später dann beim Passieren der Tärnasjöstugorna vom Hüttenwirt während eines Smalltalks erfuhr, war es diesmal ein Rettungshubschrauber, der eine ältere deutsche Touristin mit gebrochenem Unterarm ausflog, die sich zeitig auf den Weg in Richtung Syterstugan gemacht hatte und schon auf den ersten paar hundert Metern auf einer Holzbohle ausgerutscht war...

Derweil verfolge ich halt den weiteren Verlauf des Lichtspektakels über dem Westufer des Tärnasjön bzw. mitten im Herzen des Vindelfjälls.

_Lights on the Hill_




_A Noise Severe_




_The Gloaming_




_Turn on the Bright Lights_


​


----------



## Debilofant (25. April 2020)

Gegen ca. 9:45 Uhr neigt sich mein Zwischenaufenthalt am See dann dem Ende entgegen, da natürlich die 4. Etappe auf der Tagesordnung stand und die Zeitspanne mit sattem Morgenlicht bei immer höher steigender Sonne und zunehmend aufheiterndem Himmel ohnehin fast vorüber war. Von daher gibts hiermit auch den Abschluss der Bildserie aus der Morgensession vom Zeltplatz.

_Fire and Ice_




_Descending Inner Light_




_As the Light does the Shadow_




_Windows and Walls_


​
Die 4. Etappe mit dem Ziel Servestugan sollte schon kurz hinter der von meinem Übernachtungsplatz nicht mehr allzu weit entfernten Tärnasjöstugorna einen knackigen Anstieg bis über die Baumgrenze hinaus als nicht zu knappe Frühsporteinheit bereit halten und sich dann die meiste Zeit des Tages über eine leicht gewellte Hochebene hinziehen. Zum Abschluss wartet dann hinter dem sog. "Elchsee" ein weiterer Anstieg über einen Pass, von dem aus es dann nur noch gut zwei Kilometer Entfernung bis zur Servehütte sind.


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. April 2020)

Echt grandiose Fotos, Raik !


----------



## Debilofant (26. April 2020)

@ Andy: Tack så mycket! Dieser Morgen am Tärnasjön war mit Sicherheit auch eines von mehreren Highlights der Tour, denn von den Rahmenbedingungen her stimmte an diesem Morgen einfach so ziemlich alles. Hätte vom Wetter her aber auch komplett "ausfallen" können, denn mit dem Schmuddelwetter vom Vorabend und nur wenige Stunden/Minuten zuvor aus der  Nacht hätte es halt weiterhin nur grau und trostlos ausgeschaut.

*... Fortsetzung:*​
Zurück auf dem Kungsleden hole ich zunächst einmal die gestern liegen gelassenen Meter zur Tänsjostugorna recht schnell wieder auf, denn mein Zeltplatz lag von dieser nur noch einen guten Kilometer weit entfernt. Auf dem Weg dorthin sehe ich von einer der wenigen Waldlichtungen aus erste sich auf dem Tärnasjön auftürmende Schaumkrönchen, sprich der Wind hatte schon wieder zugenommen. Dafür schaffte es die Sonne immer häufiger durch die abziehenden Wolken und just in dem Moment, als ich die kleine Waldlichtung passiere, auch auf den Weg, also zum ersten Mal an diesem Tag sogar direkt auf meine Nase.

_Etappenstart bei zunehmendem Sonnenschein ..._




_... und zunehmend frischer, inzwischen für Schaumkrönchen sorgender Briese_


​
Noch vor Erreichen der Tärnasjöstugorna fliegt mir mitten im Wald ein leuchtend orangefarbenes Pummelchen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 über den Weg, das sich für eine ganze Weile auf einer Distelblüte niederlässt. Ja, richtig gelesen, Mitte September blühen in Lappland auch noch ein paar Disteln und es schwirrt und schlürft hier und da auch noch die ein oder andere dicke Hummel durch die Gegend, und nein, ich hatte keinen Schlaf mehr in den Augen bzw. infolge der vielmehr weitgehend schlaflosen Nacht auch keine sonstigen Wahrnehmungsstörungen oder mir nunmehr als tagträumenden Ersatz gar ein unidentified flying object zusammenfabuliert. Die nachträgliche Recherche ergab aufgrund der leuchtend orangefarbenen Rückenpelz -und auch Hinterleibspartie (nach meinem Dafürhalten), dass mir da (und auch im weiteren Verlauf der Tour noch desöfteren) eine Mooshummel (_Bombus muscorum_) begegnet ist.

_Eine zottelige Bumblebee ..._




_... namens Mooshummel (på svenska: Mosshumla)_


​
An der Tärnasjöstugorna mache ich nur einen kurzen Stopp und vergesse während des mit dem Hüttenwirt geführten Smalltalks doch glatt, dass ich eigentlich auch dort noch kurz zum direkt am Seeufer gelegenen Saunahäuschen hinuntergehen wollte. Das habe ich irgendwie total verdaddelt, aber nun gut, Bilder vom Tärnasjö hatte ich ja eigentlich schon am frühen Morgen genug geschossen. Da war der Bedarf an weiteren Bildern vom Tärnasjön-Ufer wohl schon unbewusst gestillt.


----------



## Debilofant (26. April 2020)

Hinter der Tärnasjöstugorna heißt es dann rechts abbiegen, obwohl das in Anbetracht der dort verlaufenden Wege gar nicht mal so eindeutig auszumachen ist, denn relativ dicht neben dem Kungsleden verläuft rechts von der Hütte zunächst auch noch ein anderer Weg weiter nach Norden den Tärnasjön entlang, auf dem man Ammarnäs ebenfalls erreicht, sofern man das Ammarfjäll komplett umrunden oder erst deutlich später kurz vorm Ammarfjäll rechts abbiegen und unmittelbar an dessen Südflanke laufen möchte. Mit dem Rechtsschwenk beginnt auch gleich der recht lange Anstieg in Richtung Osten, der nicht mehr nur durch reinen Birkenwald, sondern durch zunehmend bunt gemischten Laubwald mit u.a. rot bzw. zwischendurch rotgrün/rotgelb verfärbten Ebereschen führt.

_The Autumn Red_




_Eberesche in der Farbvariante "Sunburst" ..._




_... als Durchgangsstadium_


​
Den Einstieg zum Anstieg habe ich der in sattem Gelb und Grün leuchtenden und zudem tunnelartig anmutenden Überdachung wegen auch gleich mit abgelichtet, wobei es mir trotz wiederholter Rechercheversuche und diverser zu Rate gezogener Bestimmungsbücher bis heute leider nicht gelungen ist herauszufinden , was das eigentlich für eine Baumart ist, deren eiförmig geformte Blätter mit sowohl ziemlich glatter Oberfläche als auch relativ glatten Blatträndern sich im Herbst von Quietschgrün nach Quietschgelb verfärben. Diese Bäume gibt es dort zwar nicht im Massen, aber an den Berghängen stehen sie eben doch regelmäßig in nennenswerter Stückzahl. Ich tendiere zu irgendeiner Traubenkirschenart, aber wie gesagt, irgendwie stimmte das von mir gesichtete Vergleichsmaterial mit den von mir gesichteten Bäumchen nicht so wirklich überein. Vielleicht kennt sich von den Mitlesenden ja jemand besser damit aus und wäre so freundlich, das für mich bislang nicht zu knackende Rätsel hier aufzulösen.

_In the Woods ..._


​
Weiter oben sind in der Waldüberdachung dann immer öfter auch ein paar einzelne Sichtfenster "eingebaut", durch die hindurch man die Baumwipfel des in diesem Bereich auffallend bunt gemischten Laubwalds zusammenhängend überblicken kann und auch ein letztes Mal ein Stück vom Tärnasjön sieht.

_Bye, bye Tärnasjön_


​


----------



## Debilofant (27. April 2020)

Für den steilsten Teil des Anstiegs brauche ich einschließlich 10-minütiger Fotopause immerhin eineinhalb Stunden und laufe anschließend bei nur noch moderatem Steigungswinkel auch noch eine weitere Stunde durch den Wald. Dort begegne ich links des Weges einer weiteren Eberesche, die mir mit ihrem vollroten Herbstkleid inmitten des Birkenwaldes als zudem etwas freier stehendes Exemplar nur so ins Auge sticht. Aus der germanischen Mythologie ist immerhin bekannt, dass die Eberesche dem Gott des (Donner)Wetters, Thor, das Leben gerettet hat und insgesamt als heiliger Baum verehrt wurde. Dass es diese Verehrung auch bzw. schon zuvor bei den Sami gab bzw. noch immer gibt, welche die Eberesche als Weltenbaum zwischen Dies- und Jenseits verehrten, und die alten Germanen die Verehrung dieses Baumes damit letztlich von den Sami übernommen hatten, ist dagegen nicht abschließend verifiziert, wird aber als naheliegend vermutet:









						Die frühen Skalden-Lieder
					

Die Reihe Die achtzigbändige Reihe „Die Götter der Germanen“ stellt die Gottheiten und jeden Aspekt der Religion der Germanen anhand der schriftlichen Überlieferung und der archäologischen Funde detailliert dar. Dabei werden zu jeder Gottheit und zu jedem Thema außer den germanischen Quellen...



					books.google.de
				




_Heiliger Baum der Sami: Die Eberesche_


​
Wie auf dem letzten Bild unschwer am oberen Bildrand zu erkennen, hatte sich das Wetter in den letzten zweieinhalb Stunden zu einem ausgesprochen heiteren Tag gemausert, wodurch das rostige Gelb des Birkenwaldes und der Moorflächen unter dem stellenweise sogar nahezu wolkenfreien blauen Himmel in wieder sehenswertem Kontrast stand.

_Fields of Gold_


​
Das Höhenniveau des weiteren Wegverlaufs pendelte fortan immer schön an der Baumgrenze entlang, die aus einer Mixtur verstreut stehender Birken, wegsäumender Zwergbirkensträucher und Lappland-Weiden sowie immergrüner Koniferensträucher bestand. Ich hatte den Wald noch gar nicht lange hinter mir gelassen, da "erspähten" meine Ohren auch schon den zweiten Elch der Tour, jedoch wiederum in (zu) großer Entfernung aus dem nördlichen Bereich des Tärnasjön per Hubschrauber abtransportiert, weshalb es auch von diesem Manöver kein Foto gibt.

_bunt gesprenkelte Strauchheide zwischen den Seen Tjärven und Siejdáge_


​

Nur wenige hundert Meter weiter "stolpere" ich dann über eine für den in Schweden beheimateten Kungsleden etwas atypische Wegmarkierung. Die Sommermarkierung besteht zwar zumeist aus Steinen mit roten Punkten (die Holzpfähle mit den querliegenden Andreaskreuzen in roter Farbe markieren den Winterweg, der nur hier und da vom Sommerweg abweicht), aber wie kommt denn so ein dicker Hinkelstein nach Schweden in so ein abgelegenes Fjällgebiet? 

Bis nach Gallien sind es ja immerhin auch ein paar tausend Kilometer, und da glaube ich es im Leben nicht, dass der hyperadipöse Obelix  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 von den Römern dereinst so dermaßen gelangweilt war, dass er sich sozusagen als Nebenbeschäftigung auch noch mit den Wikingern anlegen wollte und für diese Mission auch noch leichten Fußes ins Reich der Wikinger geschlichen ist, um dort einen seiner geliebten Hinkelsteine als Reviermarkierung zu hinterlassen. Bleibt als einzig halbwegs plausible Erklärung dann doch nur wieder die berüchtigte Kelle zuviel des Zaubertranks und eine dadurch beim heimischen Hinkelstein-Weitwurf mit viel zu viel Wumms ausversehen durch die Decke geschossene Flugbahn des gallischen Wurfsportgeräts mit dann halt zufälligem Niedergang außerhalb des angestammten Wettkampfgebiets im schwedischen Vindelfjäll ...

_ungültiger Hinkelstein-Weitwurf-Versuch_


​


----------



## Debilofant (29. April 2020)

Bei bestem, also auch nicht zu warmem Spätsommerwetter ging es bei zumeist makelloser Rundumfernsicht ziemlich exakt immer weiter nach Osten. Und selbst dort, wo ausnahmsweise mal ein kleiner Hügel die Fernsicht ein wenig einschränkte, hatte man zur Abwechslung den nie langweilig ausschauenden Farbenmix der zusätzlich von zumeist auch ein paar Birken durchzogenen Strauchheide vor Augen.

_spätsommerlicher Farbrausch_


​
Auf dem Plateau läuft es sich dank geringer Höhenprofilunterschiede eigentlich recht easy, wenn da nicht immer wieder auch ein paar hundert Meter mit etwas höher gewachsenem und dichter als sonst stehendem Strauchwerk zu durchqueren wären. Das bremst nämlich zum einen die Schrittgeschwindigkeit merklich und läuft sich zum anderen auch deshalb, erst recht mit Trekkingstöcken, ziemlich bescheiden, weil die Hose und die Trekkingstöcke ständig irgendwo am Geäst hängen bleiben bzw. permanent daran langschaben und man bei fast jedem Schritt zusätzlich kraftraubend und nach einer Weile dann halt schon schlauchend zunächst einmal den Weg freischieben und bahnen muss. Sollte man eigentlich nicht denken, dass es trotz der hohen Frequentierung des Kungsleden noch derart stark zugewachsene Passagen gibt.

Auf einem normal begehbaren Streckenabschnitt liegt irgendwann fein säuberlich ein ganzer Haufen Federn mitten auf dem Weg. Die stammten offensichtlich von einem relativ frisch und so ziemlich komplett gerupften Schneehuhn, jedoch lag kein Schneehuhnkadaver mehr da. Was mit dem Schneehuhn genau passiert war, ließ sich allein anhand des Federhaufens natürlich nicht mehr sagen, aber ich tippte auf eine Greifvogelmahlzeit, wenngleich es im Vindefjäll noch eine kleine Population von Polarfüchsen gibt (neben Rotfuchs, Luchs, Hermelin, Vielfraß, Braunbär und als ganz seltenen Durchzügler evtl. auch mal einen Wolf).

Als höchste Erhebung entlang der über das Hochplateau führenden Wegstrecke passiert man den Jårbbatjåhkka an seinem Südhang, der mit einer Höhe von absolut 960 m aber auch nicht sonderlich weit aus der Umgebung herausragt. Sobald man dessen Südflanke vollständig passiert hat, befindet man sich auch schon kurz vor dem Elchsee, dem Servvejávrrie.

_Stájnnavárrie und Jårbbatjåhkka Südwestflanke_




_Jårbbatjåhkka Südostflanke_




_Hole in the Earth_




_Servvejávrrie_


​


----------



## Christian.Siegler (30. April 2020)

Irre! Wird ja immer besser hier. Richtig tolle Bilder. Da bekommt man direkt Reiselust...


----------



## Debilofant (30. April 2020)

@ Christian: Danke! Die entfachte Reiselust in die Tat umzusetzen ist nur leider etwas schwierig momentan, aber da geht es mir ja genauso. Träumen und auf bessere Zeiten hoffen, das bleibt aber zum Glück weiterhin möglich und erlaubt.

*... Fortsetzung:*​
Nach Erreichen des Elchsees bin ich noch eine gute halbe Stunde bis zu dessen Nordspitze weitergelaufen, um dann für diesen Tag bereits gegen ca. 17:00 Uhr vorzeitig Feierabend zu machen. Das Wetter lud ja geradezu zum Zelten ein und gemäß meiner imaginären Vorschau auf den kommenden Tag hätte es mir fototechnisch ohnehin nichts gebracht, auch noch die letzten ca. 3 km zur Servestugan durchzulaufen und dabei über den ca. noch einen Kilometer entfernten kleinen Pass, von dem aus ich zum späten Vormittag bei dann hoffentlich passendem Lichteinfallswinkel eine größere Fotopause schon im Voraus geplant hatte, hinwegzulaufen und dafür dann am nächsten Tag von der Servehütte extra wieder ca. 2 km zurück und bergauf zu laufen. Außerdem war der ganze zu Etappenbeginn in noch einigermaßen klammem Zustand in den Rucksack gestopfte Krimskrams, also vor allem Zelt und Schlafsack, mit Sicherheit noch nicht so ganz trocken, weshalb das restklamme Zeug dann zumindest auch noch 2 Stündchen in der herrlich brezelnden Abendsonne nachtrocknen können sollte.

_Blauwe Ruis_




_Innenzelt- und Sockennachtrocknung_


​
Die außerordentlich "professionell" zum Schweißauslüften aufgehangenen Socken waren im Übrigen aus Merinowolle, also kein Anlass für Mitleidsbekundungen, denn dank der Merinowolle gab es keine dem äußeren Anschein nach die Idylle trübenden Geruchsimmissionen ... 

_Still Life_




_The Mirror Waters_


​
Den Schlafsack habe ich dann noch gerade so bis zum Sonnenuntergang, den ich von der Servestugan aus im Übrigen auch nicht mit freiem Blick zur Tafel hätte mitverfolgen können, trocken bekommen.

_Schlafsacknachtrocknung_


​
Ab ca. einer Stunde nach Sonnenuntergang habe ich meine Nase dann immer wieder mal aus dem Zelt gestreckt und zum nahezu wolkenlosen Himmel geschaut, in der vagen Hoffnung auf tanzende Polarlichter, aber es tat sich bis ca. 22:00 Uhr nichts.

Das war dann also die (wiederum leicht verkürzte) 4. Etappe.


----------



## Debilofant (2. Mai 2020)

*Zwischenaufenthalt an der Servestugan (16.09.2016):*​
Ob es nach 22:00 Uhr in der Nacht dann doch noch Polarlichter gab oder nicht, kann ich leider nicht berichten, denn mit schlaflosen Nächten lässt sich das Tagesprogramm einer Trekkingtour gewiss nicht (unfallfrei) bewältigen. Obwohl ich mich an und für sich zu den Nachteulen zähle, habe ich es nach dem täglichen Laufprogramm mit Ausnahme der wetterbedingt unruhigen und lauten Nacht am Tärnasjön problemlos geschafft, noch weit vor 24:00 Uhr einzuschlafen. Eine insoweit störende und nicht zu unterschätzende Lärmquelle stellen im Übrigen aber auch die zahlreichen Gebirgsbäche dar, die schon bei wenigen Gefällestufen bzw. Stromschnellen/Miniwasserfällen und erst recht bei generell stärkerem Gefälle zum Teil güterzugartig dahindonnern und darniederrauschen. Entgegen der gemeinhin vorherrschenden Empfehlung, sich bei der Zeltplatzauswahl zwecks Wasserversorgung ein Plätzchen mit möglichst nahe liegendem Wasserlauf zu suchen, habe ich es zur Reduzierung des Lärmpegels vorgezogen nach Möglichkeit einen Abstand von mindestens 100 m, besser 200 m einzuhalten, die ich zum "Tanken" dann lieber hin und her gelaufen bin.

Der Himmel war jedenfalls auch am frühen Morgen nahezu wolkenfrei und es hatte über Nacht sogar leichten Frost gegeben. Um ca. 9:30 Uhr war ich dann startklar und habe wiederum als Frühsporteinheit gleich den ca. 1 km langen Aufstieg zu dem schon bei der Reiseplanung als Aussichtspunkt vorgemerkten kleinen Pass absolviert. Bis zum Erreichen des Scheitelpunkts schieb ich hin und wieder eine 180°-Drehung dazwischen, um die mit jedem Höhenmeter reizvoller werdende Aussicht auf den Elchsee und das nun wieder sichtbare Norra Storfjället zu genießen.

_Elchsee ohne Elch (und das ausgerechnet frühmorgens in Schweden...)_




_Rückschau zum Norra Sytertoppen mit nunmehr auch sichtbarem Gletscherkessel_


​
Beim Überschreiten des Scheitelpunkts, der nur wenige Meter lang bzw. breit ist, ist es dann schlagartig vorbei mit der schönen Aussicht zum Norra Storfjället, aber dafür bekommt man postwendend ein noch schöneres Aussichtspanorama Richtung Nordost auf die Südostflanke des Ammarfjället mit dem Suvlåjvvie spendiert.

_Ammarfjället Südostflanke_


​


----------



## Debilofant (2. Mai 2020)

Wie geplant nehme ich mir auf dem Pass etwas mehr Zeit, um die Chance auf ein Bild mit möglichst passenden Zutaten und stimmigem Gesamteindruck zu erhöhen. Währenddessen ziehen aber immer mehr (harmlose) Wolken auf, die ich als Zutat nicht unbedingt auf meiner Wunschliste hatte. Meine Befürchtungen, dass die Wolken sich im Bild mit großflächig abgeschatteten Bereichen zu dominant bermerkbar machen würden, haben sich zum Glück als unbegründet erwiesen, denn die Wolkenschatten brachten letztlich mehr Kontrast und strukturbetonende Plastizität in den Bildvordergrund, sofern man von einem solchen bei Teleaufnahmen sprechen kann, sowie insgesamt mehr Tiefenwirkung.

_Suvlåjvvie_




_The Gate (Suvlåjvvie links, Tjeärruo rechts)_




_Abyss_




_Yellow Light_


​
Nach einer guten Stunde hieß es dann Marsch fortsetzen in Richtung Servestugan. Weiter wollte ich vorerst nicht laufen, denn die nächste Etappe von der Servestugan zur Aigertstugorna ist die längste und relativ gesehen auch die schwierigste des Kungsledenabschnitts zwischen Hemavan und Ammarnäs.


----------



## Debilofant (3. Mai 2020)

Auf dem letzten Kilometer vor der Hütte treffe ich seit längerer Zeit auch mal wieder auf Gegenverkehr. Wie sich herausstellen sollte, handelte es sich nicht um einen Etappenläufer wie mich, sondern um den Hüttenwirt. Der war nicht etwa in Erwartung meiner Ankunft stiften gegangen, sondern, wie er mir glaubhaft darlegte, auf einer seiner nahezu täglichen Erkundungstouren mit schwerpunktmäßigem Interesse für die im Vindelfjäll ganzjährig oder zeitweise beheimatete Vogelwelt. Der gute Mann heißt Nils Karlsson, ist pensionierter Lehrer und arbeitet nebenher auch noch als Guide für das Ammarnäs-Guidecenter für interessierte Vogelbeobachter. Das Einchecken in die Hütte vollzog sich somit "im Vorbeigehen", denn er hieß mich nach einem kurzen Plausch Willkommen und meinte nur, ich solle mir in der zu diesem Zeitpunkt völlig leeren Hütte ein genehmes Zimmer/Bett aussuchen und es mir bequem machen.

_Välkommen till Servestugan_


​
Ich tat also wie mir "befohlen" und machte mich nach dem Einquartieren und einem kleinen Mittagssnack für den Rest des Tages mit der Leichtgepäckvariante zu einer Erkundungstour auf die Socken. Ziel war ein kleinerer, gleich nördlich der Servestugan gelegener Berg namens Givnjuovárrduo, auf den es sich von Südwesten aus bei lediglich geringem bis allenfalls moderatem Steigungswinkel recht entspannt hinauflaufen lässt, wenngleich komplett weglos. Noch am Fuße des Berghangs sehe ich abseits des Kungsleden zumindest auch mal ein wenig Getier, nämlich eine Bekassine und zwei von mir aufgescheuchte Schneehühner davonflattern, allerdings ohne Chance das auf die Schnelle im Bild festzuhalten. Weiter oben bekomme ich dann zwischendurch eine Ahnung davon, was es heißt, sich weglos im Fjäll zu bewegen. Ein Vorankommen durch weitläufig dicht bewachsene Strauchheide ist megaätzend und nach bereits gefühlt 50 m, deren Durchquerung schubweise im zähflüssigen Zeitlupentempo verläuft und sich an den Hosenbeinen wie Drahtbürstenmassage anfühlt, bin ich zu den Einsicht gelangt, dass man, wann immer es irgendwie geht, solche dschungelartigen Areale besser meidet und dafür mit einem ggf. auch größeren Umweg vorlieb nimmt. Als ich dann bereits oben auf dem Bergrücken angekommen war, fand ich zu meiner Verwunderung ein weitverzweigtes Netz aus "Trampelpfaden" vor, welche das weitere Vorankommen dann wieder spürbar erleichterten. Egal welchem der sich gefühlt alle 10 m neu verzweigenden und später dann wieder auf neue Tretspuren stoßenden Trampelpfade ich auch folge, es scheinen auch hier alle Wege letztlich nur nach Rom zu führen, sprich, man kommt letztlich irgendwie ans Ziel. Angelegt wurde dieses Trampelpfadlabyrinth nicht von Menschenmassen, sondern, das wird mir anhand von flächendeckend verteilten Köttel-Hinterlassenschaften recht schnell klar, von Rentieren. Vom Bergrücken aus, den ich dann von West nach Ost bis zum höchsten Punkt hin ablaufe, hat man bereits eine gute Aussicht auf die nach Norden hin zahlreich vorhandenen Talsenken mit hier und da besonders farbenfrohen Berghängen und natürlich auch wieder auf das Ammarfjället.

_Farbtupfer im Birkenwald am Berghang_




_Rerrogaise mit Gletscherfront_


​
Am östlichen Ende des Bergrückens hat man vom Givnjuovárrduo aus einen exklusiven Ausblick auf das Tjulträskdalen mitsamt den beiden namensgebenden Seen Stor-Tjulträsket sowie den Lille-Tjulträsket, dem vorgelagerten Mündungsdelta von mehreren kleineren Bächen/Mini-Flüssen, u.a. dem Servvejuhka, und zur Rechten im Hintergund den Berg Stuor-Ájgart mit seiner markanten Abbruchkante. Ok, ich befinde mich dort nicht auf dem Skierffe mit dem urzeitlichen Laitaure-Delta zu Füßen bzw. dem ungleich bekannteren Rapadalen und dem Sarek zur Rechten, aber hey, die herrliche Aussicht auf das nicht schon zig-tausendfach abgelichtete oder gar nahezu "totgeknipste" Tjulträskdalen mit den beiden Seen und dem vorgelagerten Delta habe ich in diesem Moment ganz für mich allein, ganz ohne Schlange-Stehen und hektisches Gedränge. Unbezahlbar!

_Aussicht aufs Tjulträskdalen vom Givnjuovárrduo aus_


​


----------



## Debilofant (3. Mai 2020)

Bei dem weiterhin gnädigen Wetter habe ich, wo ich doch extra dorthin gestiefelt war, auch an diesem Platz etwas länger ausgeharrt. Weiter nach Osten laufen ging nicht mehr (bzw. wäre es dort nur noch (zu) steil bergab gegangen), und inzwischen war es ohnehin schon wieder später Nachmittag, weshalb es keine wirkliche Option mehr gab, für die bis zum Sonnenuntergang noch verbleibende Zeit eine andere Ecke anzusteuern.  

Von daher gibt es noch ein wenig Nachschlag von demselben Spot nebst ein paar von dort oben einsehbaren Landschaftsdetails.
_
Garden of Light_



_
Fireball_




_Vuomemyran_




_Shadowland_


​


----------



## Debilofant (3. Mai 2020)

Um kurz vor 17:00 Uhr saß ich dann vollends im langgedehnten Schatten der Bergkuppe, Zeit, den Rückweg anzutreten. Da mir der Strauchdschungel von der Hintour unangenhem in Erinnerung geblieben war, wollte ich diesen Bereich mit einem etwas größeren Bogen nach zunächst Nord und dann weiter nach West umschiffen und hierbei auch schon früher an der Nordflanke tiefer heruntersteigen. Der Plan geht zunächst auch ganz gut auf, denn auf etwa Höhe der Baumgrenze gab es tatsächlich deutlich weniger Bodengestrüpp. Beim Abstieg entlang der Nordseite habe ich noch für eine ganze Weile das Ammarfjället und das vorgelagerte Achterbahnprofil aus Talstreifen und Waldhügeln im Blick, jeweils in sattes Abendlicht getaucht.

_Aufbruch zur Rücktour im Bergschatten ..._




_... entlang der Nordseite des Givnjuovárrduo  ..._




_... bis wieder hinunter zur Baumgrenze_




_"Laterne"_


​
Nachdem ich dann um die Ecke zur Westflanke des Givnjuovárrduo abgebogen war, stellte sich das mit dem Vorankommen jedoch erneut ein wenig problematisch dar, weitläufiges Sumpfgebiet ... So musste ich dann nach halbwegs begehbaren Passagen suchen, in der Hoffnung, zumindest nicht mehr als knöcheltief durch den Matsch zu latschen. Das brachte es mit sich, hier und da dann doch wieder besser umzukehren und es an einer anderen Stelle zu probieren, wodurch später im Ergebnis halt doch wieder geschlagene zweieinhalb Stunden für den Rückweg bis zur Hütte auf dem Tacho stehen sollten. Zurück an der Hütte waren meine Füße, auch wenn es mehrfach ziemlich knapp war und ich die letzte dreiviertel Stunde des Rückwegs schon beinahe die Kopflampe gebraucht hätte (die ich für die kleine Bergtour aber gar nicht erst mitgenommen hatte ...   ), beiderseits noch trocken. Vom Sonnenuntergang hatte ich unterwegs aufgrund des Geländeprofils direkt nichts sehen können (und hätte ihn auch von der Hütte aus ebenfalls der recht tiefen Lage wegen nicht zu sehen bekommen), aber der Abendhimmel sah ein Weilchen nach dem Sonnenuntergang auch so ziemlich schick aus.

_Broken Glass_


​
Das war es dann auch schon mit dem 16.09.2016.


----------



## Debilofant (5. Mai 2020)

*Wandertag im Umfeld der Servestugan (17.09.2016):*​
Nach der gestrigen Mini-Bergtour stand mir der Sinn nach ein wenig Kontrastprogramm, also sollte es diesmal mit wiederum Leichtgepäck ein paar Stockwerke tiefer ins Tal und damit dann u.a. zum gestern noch von oben überblickten Mündungsdelta gehen. Gestartet bin ich beizeiten noch vor 8:00 Uhr mit zunächst Kurs nach Osten für ca. 2 km vorerst dem weiteren Verlauf des Kungsleden folgend. Den ersten Stopp des Tages lege ich an der frisch erneuerten Hängebrücke über den Servvejuhka ein, hinter der das Wasser in nur wenigen Stufen einen immerhin ca. 15 m hohen Wasserfall hinunterrauscht und anschließend ein kleines "Planschbecken" bildet, das im Sommer bei passendem Wetter von abgehärteten Zeitgenossen gar nicht mal so selten für ein Erfrischungsbad genutzt wird. So richtig passendes Wetter für einen Sprung ins kühle Nass hatte ich an diesem Tag aber nicht erwischt, sprich es war leider doch wieder einmal wolkenverhangen und tröpfelte bei einstelligen Temperaturwerten zunächst auch etwas vor sich hin. Zudem war ich etwas überrascht, dass in diesem Bereich ein Großteil der Birken ihr Laub zu guten Teilen schon abgeworfen hatte, obwohl das gestern von oben nur wenige Meter weiter nordöstlich entlang des Tjulträskdalen noch durchgehend bzw. ganz überwiegend schick gelb aussah.

_Grey Heavens_




_Hängebrücke über den Servvejuhka-Wasserfall_


​Am Ufer des Servvejuhka führen links wie rechts für ein paar Meter sowohl stromauf als auch stromab noch kleinere Trampelpfade entlang, die ich auch jeweils kurz inspiziere. Ein paar Meter östlich hinter der Hängebrücke befindet sich auch noch ein vielfach empfohlener Zeltplatz, der aufgrund seiner Nähe zum Wasserfall über Nacht aber definitiv nichts für für meine Ohren gewesen wäre.

_Servvejuhka upstream_




_Servvejuhka downstream_


​


----------



## Debilofant (5. Mai 2020)

Am Wasserfall bin ich dann nach einer kurzen Ablichtung der in Gestalt von Alpen-Bärentrauben leuchtend gelb-rot unter dem Brückengestell wuchernden Bodenvegetation auch schon wieder umgekehrt, um den Kungsleden an der nur knapp 100 m zurück entfernten Weggabelung zu verlassen. Da dieser vor der Ostflanke des Givnjuovárrduo talwärts führende Weg mehr als ohnehin üblich viele Moraststellen aufwies, bin ich immer wieder mal in den Wald ausgewichen und querfeldein marschiert. Dort im Wald standen dann neben ungewöhnlich zahlreichen Ebereschen im knalligsten Herbstkleid hier und da sogar auch noch im September blühende Exemplare des Wald-Storchschnabels.

_Metamorphosis_




_blühender Wald-Storchschnabel im September_




_Zauberwald_




_allmählich ins Blickfeld rückendes Tjulträskdalen_


​
Auf dem Weg lag neben einigem Rentiergeköttel mit einmal auch eine deutlich voluminösere und auch noch relativ frische Hinterlassenschaft eines Vierbeiners, ein original schwedischer Elch-Köttel. Große Hoffnungen, den Elch zu Gesicht zu bekommen, machte ich mir aber trotzdem nicht, denn in der Jagdsaison sind die Großhirsche gegenüber Zweibeinern wohl noch vorsichtiger und scheuer als ohnehin.


----------



## Debilofant (7. Mai 2020)

Je weiter hinunter ich gehe, desto dichter wird auch der Wald wieder, also wieder mehr und höher gewachsene Bäume mit noch weitestgehend vollzähligem Arsenal an Laubblättern. Die nach Norden hin gelegenen Berghänge waren dementsprechend auch wieder flächendeckend mit noch ordentlich gemusterter "Farbtapete" ausgestattet.

_Confetti_




_All the Trees_


​
Unten im Talboden angekommen gabelt sich der Weg vor einer Brücke erneut. Geradeaus bzw. über die Brücke hinweg geht es auf einer Alternativroute nach Ammarnäs in zumeist Reichweite der Seeufer weiter durch den Wald. Ich hatte ursprünglich damit geliebäugelt, diesen unterwegs an ein paar verstreuten Samenbehausungen (u.a. Geunja) vorbeiführenden Weg bis ca. zur Eng- und Verbindungsstelle zwischen Lill-Tjulträsket und Stor-Tjulträsket bzw. bis zum gegenüberliegenden ehemaligen Rentierzüchterhof Matsokudden weiter zu gehen, aber das habe ich nach bereits ca. 300 m geknickt. Der deutlich seltener als der Kungsleden genutzte Weg nach Ammarnäs war leider von Kraut- und Buschwerk arg zugewuchert und auf Dschungelsafari hatte ich für den Rest des Tages dann doch keine Lust. Entlang dieser kurzen Strecke habe ich auch eine Schleife der sich durchs Mündungsdelta schlängelnden Wasserläufe passiert, an deren Ufer mir recht frische Knabberspuren eines Bibers unter die Augen gekommen sind. Dass in Schweden nicht zu knapp Biber hausen, war mir natürlich bekannt, aber ein wenig überrascht war ich trotzdem, denn schließlich war ich irgendwo mitten im Gebirge und nicht im Flachland.

_frisch zerspahntes Kleinholz_




_Guckschneise am Westrand des Vuomemyran_ _auf den Berg Servvetjåhkk_a




_Biberrevier_


​
Zurück an der Weggabelung folge ich dann dem anderen trampelpfadähnlich nach Nordwesten wieder etwas ansteigenden Weg und habe alsbald eine immer stärker rauschende Schlucht zu meiner Rechten. Das Rauschen stammte auch dort von einem mittelgroßen Wasserfall, dem ich ebenfalls einen Besuch abgestattet habe. Dafür musste ich jedoch zunächst einmal den etwas steileren Hang zur Schlucht herunterkraxeln, was zwar keine wirkliche Schwierigkeit war, aber unter den von mir gewählten Rahmenbedingungen halt doch ziemlich riskant hätte werden können. Ein Missgeschick, und man wird im Falle einer ernsthafteren Verletzung in solch eher abgelegener Lage mit Sicherheit nicht so schnell von jemandem gefunden, was man bei einer Solo-Tour halt immer im Hinterkopf haben sollte, auch wenn man das vor Ort nur allzu schnell ausblendet bzw. ganz gern auch mal vergisst. Der Wasserfall schien jedenfalls einer von der wilderen Sorte gewesen zu sein, denn zu seinen Füßen lagen nicht gerade kleine, scharf gezackte Felsbrocken, die es offenbar vor noch nicht allzu langer Zeit einmal während der Schneeschmelze dorthin befördert haben muss.

_Monoliths & Dimensions_


​


----------



## Debilofant (7. Mai 2020)

Inzwischen war es auch schon wieder Nachmittag und die Wolkendecke hatte mit einmal recht zügig großflächige Auflösungserscheinungen bekommen, worüber ich mich nicht beklagen mochte.

_Wetterumschwung über der Wasserfallschlucht_


​
So lief ich dann bei überwiegend Sonnenschein den Wasserlauf weiter entlang, vorbei an weiteren (jedoch noch schlechter zugänglichen) Wasserfällen, bis der Höhenunterschied zwischen Weg und dem Bachlauf nahezu angeglichen war. Der Wald bekam auch wieder deutlich mehr Lichtungen, wodurch das gesamte Ambiente geradezu lauschig wirkte.

_der schon tags zuvor vom Berg aus abgelichtete Farbcluster noch einmal aus anderer Perspektive_




_Chill Out Zone_


​
Auf der anderen Seite des Baches steht ein paar Wegminuten später ein mittlerer Trupp Rentiere mang den Birken und weidet friedlich vor sich hin, bis eines der Spähtiere mich schon aus größerer Entfernung erblickt und Alarm schlägt. Ein Teil der Tiere zieht sich dadurch gleich wieder weiter in den Wald zurück, ein paar treten jedoch auch die Flucht nach vorn an und ziehen nach einer forschen Bachdurchquerung schräg an mir vorbei, selbstredend mit gebührendem Sicherheitsabstand. In den Wäldern scheinen sie sich jedenfalls vor den Hubschraubern unbehelligt und sicher zu fühlen.

_Waldgeister_


​
Als der Abend so langsam naht, habe ich mich an einem weiteren Wasserfall versucht, diesmal mehrstufig und seitlich versetzt. Da inzwischen nicht eine Wolke mehr am Himmel war, hatten die Strahlen der schon wieder tief stehenden Sonne freie Bahn auf die Ufervegetation. Unterhalb des Wasserfalls fanden sich noch größere Flächen von im Sommer bzw. auch noch im Herbst frei- bzw. trockenliegenden Flussfelsen, die an mehreren Stellen auffallend kreisrunde Vertiefungen aufwiesen. Diese sahen so aus, als habe jemand mit einem überdimensionierten Zahnarztbohrer bzw. Dremel Hand angelegt, aber das war alles das Werk der Jahr für Jahr beständig im Frühsommer niedergehenden Schmelzwassermassen mit ausgeprägter Strudelkraft.

_Wasserfall Nr. 3 des Tages_




_The Sound of Water_


​Nach diesem Stopp war dann Feierabend, denn so schnell der blaue Himmel mit Sonne am Nachmittag gekommen war, so schnell war es damit auch wieder vorbei, sprich es gab zum Abend und auf dem Rückweg doch tatsächlich wieder einen vollkommen bedeckten Himmel mit Nieselregen. Letztlich bin ich an diesem Tag eine komplette Runde um den Givnjuovárrduo gelaufen und dabei zum Schluss mit einem zusätzlichen Anstieg zum westlichen Fuß des Givnjuovárrduo dann wieder querfeldein so ziemlich dieselbe Route wie am Vortag durch das Sumpfgebiet zurück.

Soviel dann vom 17.09.2016.


----------



## Debilofant (9. Mai 2020)

*5. Etappe (18.09.2016):*​
Nach zwei Tagen Erholungsaufenthalt stand mit der 5. Etappe von der Servestugan zur Aigertstugorna die längste und anstrengendste vor mir. 19 km Laufweg mit mehreren Auf- und Abstiegen der handfesten Sorte, darunter der mit 1080 m zweithöchste Punkt des gesamten Kungsleden, der nur 20 m niedriger liegt als der Tjäktja-Pass im Kebnekaisegebiet. Grundsätzlich bietet diese Etappe wohl erstklassige Aussichten auf das Ammarfjället und das Norra Storfjället, aber das Wetter meint es mit mir an diesem Tag nicht gut. Gleich zu Tagesbeginn tiefhängende Wolken und mäßiger Regen. Das sah ganz nach einem Blindflug durch die Wolken aus mit aller Voraussicht um die 10-50 m Sichtweite. Bei zu schlechten Witterungsbedingungen weichen manche Kungsledenwanderer zwar auf den Alternativweg durch das Tjulträskdalen aus, aber da ich mich gestern von dessen zugewuchertem Zustand überzeugen konnte, war dies für mich keine Option, denn dort hätte ich mich zusätzlich zum Regen auch noch durch nasses Gestrüpp/Gras, etc. durchschlagen müssen und längere Strecken auf nassen Holzbohlen mussten auch nicht unbedingt sein.

An der Hängebrücke mit dem Wasserfall brauche ich aufgrund des bereits am Vortag erledigten Programms keinen Zwischenstopp mehr einschieben und laufe somit bis ca. Mitte des ersten Langanstiegs ohne Päuschen durch. Unter diesen Bedingungen sah die Umgebung bzw. das, was davon noch zu sehen war, reichlich trostlos aus. Einzig die Ebereschen hoben sich wohltuend von der grauen Einheitssoße ab.

_The Red Tree_




_Grey Day_


​
Nach dem Anstieg wird der Regen noch einmal stärker und ich stecke mitten in den Wolken. Das Laufen ohne schöne Ausblicke hatte zumindest auch ein Gutes, denn ich konnte mich mehr auf den nassen Parcours und meine Füße konzentrieren. Nicht einmal die Rasthütte, die auf etwa Höhe des Berges Vuomatjåhkka ca. 100 m neben dem Kungsleden steht, bekomme ich zu Gesicht. Den ersten richtigen Stopp mache ich somit erst für das obligatorische Mittagspäuschen gegen ca. 13.00 Uhr. Während ich mir meine Riegelportion und eine Salami reindrücke, lichtet sich der Wolkenschleier für einen kurzen Moment etwas, sodass ich zumindest im Ansatz die Schlucht in Richtung Dårrauden erkennen kann und ungefähr wusste, wo ich mich befand.

_Mittagspause irgendwo im Nirgendwo ..._




_... bzw. gegenüber der Dårrauden-Schlucht_


​


----------



## Debilofant (10. Mai 2020)

Obwohl die halbe Tagestrecke damit bereits geschafft war, lag der gröbste Spaß noch vor mir. Knapp 3 km Anstieg zum Juovvatjåhkka-Pass mit ein paar zusätzlichen Zwischenab- und Wiederanstiegen über teilweise Geröllfelder und noch gröberes Blockgestein im Wolkenvorhang bei Regen - traumhafte "Aussichten". Immerhin war die Wegmarkierung auch dort oben vorbildlich und selbst bei der maximal bescheidenen Sicht stets erkennbar. In unmittelbarer Passnähe sprossen inmitten der Geröll- und Blockfelder wieder die bereits auf der zweiten Etappe kennen gelernten "Bäume" alias Kraut-Weiden aus dem Boden, die unwirtliche Klimabedingungen zuverlässig anzeigen bzw. halt eine monatelang geschlossenen Schneedecke benötigen.

_Into the Void_




_Ghost Trail_




_A Caress of the Void_




_Stonegarden_


​
Oben auf dem Pass steht auch noch eine weitere Wetterschutzhütte, an der ich bei diesen Sichtverhältnissen jedoch ebenfalls unbemerkt vorbeilaufe. Eine Ausschilderung wäre hier sicher sinnvoll und ergänzungswürdig, denn im Notfall wäre es schon eine bittere Ironie des Schicksals, wenn man auf der Zuflucht vor übelstem Wetter wetterbedingt die Wetterschutzhütte erst gar nicht findet...


----------



## Debilofant (10. Mai 2020)

Hinter dem Pass schien sich die Sicht mit jedem herunter gestiegenen Meter wieder ein wenig zu bessern. Einmal glimmt hinter dem Wolkenpaket sogar die Sonne hindurch, deren genauen Standpunkt ich gleichwohl allenfalls grob erahnen als wirklich sehen kann. Auf Höhe der Bergseen laufe ich bereits etwas unter den Wolken hindurch und kann vom Ufer des Sees Tjålmure sogar die Hütte der Rentierwacht klar und deutlich erkennen. Da es seit einigen Kilometern keine nennenswerten Wasserläufe gab, habe ich meine Wasservorräte ausnahmsweise am Tjålmure aufgefüllt, der ja schließlich kein Moddertümpel war.

_To Shiver in Empty Halls_




_Hütte der Rentierwacht am Tjålmure _


​
Noch bevor ich den See auf kompletter Länge passiert habe, quälen sich doch tatsächlich ein paar Sonnestrahlen geradeso direkt bis auf die Erdoberfläche durch, die sogar dieser Mondlandschaft ein wenig Farbe einhauchen. Das Sonnenintermezzo währte zwar nur kurz, aber letztlich hatte ich das bislang tagesfüllende Wolkodrom auf diesem Abschnitt endgültig verlassen und zu regnen hatte es auch endlich aufgehört.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





_Crossing Over_


​
Ein paar hundert Meter später, als ich vor dem Berg Dåriestjåhkka nach links in Richtung des letzten Berges dieser Etappe, den Uhtsa-Ájgart bzw. Lill-Aigert, einbiege, bekomme ich zwar keine wärmenden Sonnenstrahlen mehr auf die Nase, aber in gar nicht mal so großer Entfernung sehe ich doch tatsächlich  ein Loch mit einem für diesen Tag schon gänzlich verschollen geglaubten blauen Himmel, beinahe wie abgezirkelt mutmaßlich so ziemlich genau über Ammarnäs.

_Ein Lichtblick_


​


----------



## Debilofant (11. Mai 2020)

Für den Rest des Tages geht es dann spätestens ab der Engstelle zwischen dem Dåriestjåhkka und dem Uhtsa-Ájgart nur noch bergab. Als ich mich anschicke, das vorerwähnte Nadelöhr zu passieren, kommt mir rechts um die Ecke eine recht große Herde Rentiere entgegen. Für Gegenverkehr ist diese Stelle denkbar schlecht geeignet, weshalb ich mich ein paar Meter hangaufwärts bewegt und dort für die kommenden Minuten einfach "auf die Tribüne" gesetzt habe, um den Rentieren die Vorfahrt zu gewähren. Ich bin den wenig zutraulichen Fjällbewohnern als Fremdling mit obendrein auch schon wieder Fotoapparat in der Hand natürlich nicht entgangen, aber anstatt umzudrehen gehen sie ohne großen Bogen, den die Platzverhältnisse an dieser Stelle halt nicht zuließen, weiter ihrer Wege, allerdings mit einer gehörigen Portion Misstrauen. Nicht alle auf einmal, sondern zumeist nacheinander in kleineren Trupps, und ein paar Nachzügler gab es natürlich auch noch.

_Rentierparade_




_Umdrehen oder Weiterlaufen?_




_Nachzügler_


​
Von meiner während des Vorbeimarschs der Rentiere eingenommenen Sitzwarte aus habe ich einen immerhin bis zum Stuor-Ájgart zurück reichenden Blick, dessen Gipfel und Rücken noch immer in Wolken gehüllt bzw. eingetrübt waren. Das ergab im Zusammenspiel mit der weitläufigen Einöde ein wiederum einiges an Tristesse versprühendes Fotomotiv.

_Throne of Void (Stuor-Ájgart)_


​


----------



## ralle (11. Mai 2020)

Hallo Raik

Ich ziehe nochmals den virtuellen Hut für Deinen geilen Bericht.


----------



## Debilofant (12. Mai 2020)

Moin Ralle,

vielen Dank für den anerkennenden Hut-Move aus Deiner Tastatur!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Es freut mich sehr, dass es Dir weiterhin gefällt, und ich gebe mir Mühe, dass es auch noch bis zum Schluss so bleibt. Bis dahin kommen noch so manche Beiträge und einiges an Bildern mehr, denn nach Überschreiten der Ziellinie in Ammarnäs, soviel sei vorweg schon verraten, war nämlich doch noch nicht Schluss. Trotz meines Bummeltempos und der mehrfach eingelegten Zwischenaufenthalte blieben ein paar Tage Zeit über, die schließlich auch noch genutzt werden wollten.

*Fortsetzung:*​
Nur einen guten Kilometer weiter sehe ich in einiger Entfernung auch schon die nächste Ansammlung von Rentieren, diesmal mitten auf dem Weg herumliegend bzw. sitzend. Bevor ich aber schussbereit war, hatte sich die Sitzblockade von selbst aufgelöst, denn mein unvermitteltes Aufkreuzen wurde mit einer kurzen Flucht quittiert. So stand der gerade noch dösende Rentiertrupp etwas bedröppelt ca. 30 m links neben dem Weg und guckte nahezu geschlossen zu mir rüber, was das jetzt wohl werden würde. Geheuer war ihnen die Situation offenbar nicht, weshalb sich der Rentiertrupp nach einem der Formation nach beinahe schon an Streichelzoo erinnernden Gruppenfoto wieder in genau die entgegengesetzte Richtung in Bewegung setzte, ohne nach links und nach rechts zu schauen über den Kungsleden rannte und dann ca. 30 m rechts vom Weg erneut und diesmal dann auch bis auf Weiteres zum Stehen kam.

_Bitte alle recht freundlich - "klick"!_




_Verkehrsrowdys_




„_Zieh endlich Leine"!_


​
Der Abstieg zur Aigertstugorna, die man nach Durchquerung der Engstelle zwischen dem Dåriestjåhkka und dem Uhtsa-Ájgart schon aus weiter Ferne sieht, zog sich und zog sich und zog sich, d.h. einschließlich der kurzen Sitzblockade mit den dazu eingefangenen Bildern und einiger Ministopps dauerte es noch gut zwei Stunden, bis ich vor der Hütte stand und mich für die Nacht einquartieren konnte.

_Farbcollage vom Wegesrand_




_Die Aigert-Hütten aus größerer Entfernung_




_Flames_




_letzter Rückblick auf den Stuor-Ájgart kurz vor den Hütten


_​
Das war es dann mit den Eindrücken vom 18.09.2016.


----------



## Debilofant (15. Mai 2020)

*6. Etappe (19.09.2016):*​
Das letzte Stück von den Aigert-Hütten nach Ammarnäs ist mit lediglich 8 km die kürzeste Etappe, die in der von mir gelaufenen Richtung zudem fast nur noch bergab verläuft. Bis Ammarnäs würde ich daher wohl nur wenige Stunden benötigen, weshalb ich mir für die erste Tageshälfte zunächst noch eine kleine Inspektion der näheren Hüttenumgebung vorgenommen hatte. Eine Anfrage beim Hüttenwirt ergab, dass ich bzw. besser gesagt mein Krempel ohne Zusatzkosten problemlos bis zur Mittagszeit in der Hütte verweilen konnte.

Pünktlich zum Sonnenaufgang war ich dann auch schon auf den Beinen und fand am Trinkwassertümpel der Hütte auch ein Plätzchen, von dem aus man die aufgehende Sonne über leicht vernebeltem Wasser einfangen konnte, wenngleich an diesem Morgen zunächst nur für einen kurzen Moment durch eines der wenigen und dazu noch reichlich schmalen Wolkenfenster. Während die Sonne über dem Trinkwasserbecken aufging, stand auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite hoch über dem Abkühltümpel der Sauna und einer auch dort im Hintergrund herumwabernden Nebelbank noch der Mond am nach Westen hin hingegen fast wolkenlosen Firmament.

_Eastern Glow_




_Even the Spirits are Afraid_


​
Nur ein paar Meter nordwestlich der Hütte befindet sich ein kleiner Hügel, von dem aus man das Tjulträskdalen so ziemlich komplett überblickt und darüber hinaus auch nach Osten hin bis zum Horizont schauen kann. Als ich mich dorthin begebe, staune ich nicht schlecht, denn das gesamte Tjulträskdalen ist in Nebel gehüllt bzw. werden dort riesige Nebelschleier von einem leichten Windhauch über den Bergrücken des mehr hügelartigen Ruovdatje gewälzt. Unmittelbar von der Hütte aus war von diesem Spektakel noch nicht einmal etwas zu erahnen.

_Old Mornings Dawn_




_Ruovdatje _


​


----------



## Debilofant (16. Mai 2020)

Die beiden Seen Stor-Tjulträsket und Lill-Tjulträsket liegen zu meiner Linken unter einer fein säuberlich übergestülpten XXL-Nebelglocke, deren zunächst zäh anlaufende, gegen Ende hin dann aber ratzfatz verlaufende Auflösung ich während meiner Anwesenheit Stück für Stück von oben mitverfolgen kann. Der besseren Nachvollziehbarkeit des gut einstündigen Nebelauflösungsgeschehens halber habe ich innerhalb der folgenden Bilder die letzten den Auflösungsvorgang dokumentierenden Bilder von der Chronologie her etwas vorgezogen, d.h. es werden danach noch ein paar vor der Nebelauflösung entstandene Bilder mit anderen Motiven von der Nebelverpackung folgen.
_
Lake of Tears_




_Steam Will Rise_




_Climbing Up the Walls_




_Season of Mist_



_
Blow it All Away_




_Nebelreste vorm Stuor-Ájgart


_​


----------



## Debilofant (16. Mai 2020)

Dank der langsam dahin- bzw. hangaufwärts kriechenden Nebelbänke ließen sich mit dem Telezoom einigermaßen unwirklich anmutende Momentaufnahmen einfangen, vor allem dann, wenn die Nebelschleier bereits kahle Baumskelette zu umarmen begannen. Ob diese weitgehend kahlen Bäume dem zu Beginn der Tour in der Viterskalsstugan von mir abgewetterten Sturm geschuldet waren oder dies das Werk von Fjäll-Birkenspannern war, vermag ich nicht aufzulösen. Zu übersehen waren sie jedenfalls nicht.

_Land of the Dead_


​
Was von oben bei zunehmendem Sonnenschein sowohl insgesamt als auch im Detail äußerst reizvoll anzusehen war, dürfte unten am Seeufer ein leidlich nassklammes und zudem reichlich trübes Vergnügen gewesen sein. Ich hätte meinen Standpunkt nicht tauschen wollen.

_22 Below_




_Notes from the Underground_




_Wanderer Above the Sea of Fog_




_Your Heaven, My Underworld_


​
In der Hoffnung, dass man nach der Bildverkleinerung die auch im Originalformat nicht sofort ins Auge stechenden fünf schwarzen Minipunkte im unteren Bilddrittel (mittig bis rechts) noch sehen kann, sei erläuternd angemerkt, dass dies kein Sensordreck ist und auch keine just im Moment der Aufnahme unmittelbar vor der Linse umherschwirrenden Insekten waren. Es handelt sich um fünf in größerer Entfernung frei über dem Nebelmeer umherjagende Piepmätze, deren sporadische Lautgebungen die einzigen weit und breit wahrnehmbaren Töne waren, sprich es herrschte ansonsten absolute, ja geradezu gespenstische Stille.

_Angel by the Wings_


​


----------



## ralle (16. Mai 2020)

Hallo Raik

Dein Bericht und die Mühe die dahinter steckt, ist alle Ehren wert.

Du kannst Dir sicher sein, das ich Deinen Bericht bis zum Ende verschlinge !!


----------



## Debilofant (18. Mai 2020)

Moin Ralle,

gut drei Tage Berichterstattung sind noch in der Pipeline, womit die Ziellinie langsam aber sicher näher rückt. Anschauungsmaterial gibt es jedenfalls bis zum Schluss, denn zum Glück hat mein Pi mal Daumen kalkulierter Vorrat an Kamera-Akkus bis zum Wiedereinstieg in die Zivilisation durchgehalten.

*... Fortsetzung:*​Da der Vormittag mit dem Verschwinden des Nebels noch nicht rum war, habe ich die bis zum Mittag verbleibende Zeit noch für ein paar bodennahe Aufnahmen genutzt, von denen ich bislang irgendwie deutlich zu wenig eingetütet hatte. Bezeichnenderweise kam das immerhin mitgeschleppte Makro-Objektivs hierbei auch erst zum zweiten Mal während der Tour zum Einsatz, neben dem Weitwinkel-Objektiv. Farblich präsentiert sich im Herbst gerade die Bodenvegetation als bunter Teller mit zig Farbkombinationen und -variationen.

_Alpen-Bärentraube in schmutzig Gelb/Rot_




_Alpen-Bärentraube in Bordeauxrot




Alpen-Bärentraube, Krähenbeere, Preiselbeere und Zwerg-Birke




Alpen-Bärentraube, Krähenbeere und Rentiermoos




Alpen-Bärentraube, diverse Moose, Preiselbeere, Myrsine-Weide


_​


----------



## Debilofant (18. Mai 2020)

_Rauschbeerenstengel mang Alpen-Bärentraube und Preiselbeere_



_
Hearts Alive_




_taubenetzte Rauschbeerenfrucht mang Alpen-Bärentraube, Krähenbeere und Zwerg-Birke_




_Rotting Misery_



_
Farb-Mosaik_


​


----------



## Debilofant (20. Mai 2020)

So ziemlich genau 12:00 Uhr verlasse ich die Aigert-Stugorna bei inzwischen heiterem bis leicht bewölktem Wetter in Richtung Ammarnäs. Da der Kungsleden auf den ersten 2-3 km dieser Etappe noch nicht gleich in den Wald hinabführt, bekomme ich noch ein paar letzte Aussichten auf den Stuor-Ájgart und nach Osten hin eine Fernvorschau auf Ammarnäs und den See Gautsträsket.

_Bye, bye Aigert-Hütten_




_Morphine Cloud_




_Feuchtgebiet im Abflussbereich des Ruovdatjjávvrie_




_Ammarnäs und Gautsträsket in Sicht_


​Einen richtigen Plan, was ich nach der Ankunft in Ammarnäs mit dem Rest des Tages bzw. den paar zusätzlich zur Verfügung stehenden Tage noch anstellen könnte, habe ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht. So bin ich die letzte Etappe dann einfach nur vor mich hin gelaufen.


----------



## Debilofant (20. Mai 2020)

Bereits aus der Ferne lässt sich nicht übersehen, dass die Wälder rund um Ammarnäs nicht nur aus Birkenwald bestehen, sondern vielfach Mischwald mit gar nicht mal so wenigen Nadelbäumen vorherrscht und stellenweise sogar fast ausschließlich Nadel(ur)wald vorhanden ist. Ebenfalls bereits von oben zu sehen sind ein paar landwirtschaftlich genutzte Wiesenbereiche, was mitten in den Fjällgebieten auch nicht die Regel ist.

_Mischwald um Ammarnäs_




_bewirtschaftete Wiesen gleich neben einem weiteren Biberrevier_


​
Im Waldabschnitt warten zwei Bachüberquerungen, die dank Brückeninstallation wiederum kein Problem darstellen. An der ersten Brücke rauscht das Wasser des Ruovdatjjuhka durch eine nicht allzu große Felsspalte ca. 10 Meter senkrecht in die Tiefe, wohingegen es sich oberhalb der Brücke noch vergleichsweise gemächlich über kleinere Felstreppen talwärts ergießt.

_Ruovdatjjuhka oberhalb der Brücke_




_Ruovdatjjuhka unter der Brücke kurz vor dem kleinen Wasserfall_


​
Als zweiter Bachlauf wartet weiter unten dann der hübsch im Wald eingebettete Slagerbäcken, dessen (wie sollte es anders sein) glasklares Wasser mit eher moderater Geschwindigkeit kaskadenartig dahinplätschert.

_Slagerbäcken_


​
Kurz vor Ammarnäs verlasse ich den eigentlichen Kungsleden, der links über den kleinen Fluss Tjulån gleich weiter auf den nächsten Etappenabschnitt zur Rävfallsstugan über den Näsberget führt, und biege auf den Kungsledsvägen ab, einem kurzen Zubringerweg von der im "Zentrum" von Ammarnäs nach fast 90 km von Sorsele  aus als Sackgasse endenden Straße 363. Das markante "Ortseingangstor", das zugleich die mit dem Polarfuchs als Symboltierart verzierte Eintrittspforte ins Vindelfjäll Naturreservat darstellt, bekommt man zwar auch von dort aus nicht zu Gesicht, wenn man sogleich links zum Ortskern abbiegt, aber wenn man ortsauswärts nach rechts abbiegt, sind es vom Abzweig des Kungsledsvägen nur ca. 700 m auf der Straße 363 bis zum "Holzzelt".

_Ortseingangsschild der liebevollen Sorte und zugleich offizielle Eintrittspforte ins Vindelfjäll_


​
In Ammarnäs ist es - anders als in dem mit Flugplatzanbindung am Blåvägen (E12)  gelegenen Startpunkt Hemavan - verdammt ruhig, ein abgeschiedenes Bergdorf halt, zumindest auf den ersten Blick. Ich überlege kurz, ob ich mich für eine Nacht in Ammarnäs einquartiere, aber danach war mir dann irgendwie doch (noch) nicht. Stromtanken musste ich jedenfalls noch nicht und genügend Verpflegung hatte ich bereits in den Hütten nachgekauft, weshalb ich auch den kleinen Supermarkt vorerst links liegen gelassen habe.

Eine Option für den Rest des Tages und die kommenden Tage wäre sicherlich gewesen, dem Verlauf des Kungsleden weiter in Richtung Rävfallsstugan zu folgen und von dort am Vindelälven entlang wieder nach Ammarnäs zurück. Dafür hätte ich aber den Näsberget hinauf gemusst, worauf ich ob des steilen und langen Anstiegs schlicht keine Lust hatte. Von daher habe ich mich für einen ebenfalls weiter nach Norden führenden Abstecher ins Björkfjället entschieden, wofür ich zumindest an diesem Tag keinen steilen Berg mehr hinauf musste, sondern "nur" einmal komplett durch Ammarnäs durch bis nach Norra Ammarnäs, von dort aus auf die nach Norden führende Schotterstraße immer den Vindelälven entlang bis zum Abzweig Höbäcken und von dort aus weiter bis zunächst zur Rentierschlachterei Biergienas. Zelt hatte ich ja dabei und irgendwo entlang des Vindelälven würde sich bis zum Dunkelwerden schon noch ein Plätzchen zum Übernachten finden, so mein grober Plan.

So mache ich mich kurz nach 16:00 Uhr auf und erreiche Norra Ammarnäs kurz nach 17:00 Uhr. Auf der dort über den Vindelälven führenden Brücke bietet sich ein selten wilder Anblick, denn der Vindelälven, einer von insgesamt nur noch vier unregulierten Flüssen Schwedens und obendrein Schwedens Nationalfluss, jagt in diesem "_Vindelåforsen_" genannten Abschnitt von Stromschnelle zu Stromschnelle mit urgewaltigem Highspeed die Felswände entlang bzw. hinunter.

_Vindelåforsen_


​


----------



## Schwedenangler (21. Mai 2020)

Es sind einfach tolle Bilder und es macht Spass deine Berichte zu lesen. Die Farbenpracht der Bäume, Sträucher und Pflanzen ist wunderschön
anzusehen  !
Gruß  Ralf


----------



## Debilofant (23. Mai 2020)

Moin Ralf,

merci für Deine anerkennenden Worte!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Die Ruskazeit ist schon ein faszinierendes Naturschauspiel. Darin wenigstens einmal so richtig ein- bzw. abzutauchen, war ein für mich schon allein erstrebenswertes und zudem alle Einschränkungen oder gar Unannehmlichkeiten rechtfertigendes Reiseziel. Ich hoffe, dass sich dies anhand von Text und Bild auch zu guten Teilen nachvollziehen lässt.

*... Fortsetzung:*​
Meine Grobplanung in Sachen Übernachtung zerschlägt sich jedoch schon kurz nach Verlassen der Ortschaft nach nicht einmal 20 Minuten auf der Schotterpiste. Wider Erwarten kam hinter mir ein älterer Transporter angerauscht, der mich nicht umkachelt, sondern mit heruntergekurbeltem Fenster neben mir anhielt. Dessen Fahrer fragte mich, wo ich denn um diese Zeit noch hinwolle, und wie sich schnell herausstellen sollte, hatte der gute Mann, ein Einheimischer aus Norra Ammarnäs, das gleiche Ziel, nämlich die Rentierschlachterei Biergienas. Das mir spontan unterbreitete Angebot, einzusteigen und die immerhin gut 13 km mitzufahren, habe ich dankend angenommen.

Also, Rucksack und Trekkingstöcke schnell durch die Hecktüre in den Transporter geworfen, auf dem Beifahrersitz Platz genommen und während der gebührenfreien Taxifahrt über die Rumpelpiste ein authentisch interessantes Gespräch mit einem Sami geführt. Ich erfuhr, dass mein Sitznachbar im Begriff war, so eine Art traditionellen Kurzurlaub anzutreten, nämlich per Quad eine Woche Wildniscamp mit der Familie (und Hunden) zur Elchjagd und zum Fischen irgendwo am Laisälven in der Umgebung von Adolfsström, nachdem die Herbstarbeiten der in Ammarnäs ansässigen Rentierzüchter einschließlich der Schlachtungen allesamt erledigt waren. Nach Ankunft an der Rentierschlachterei, wo dann auch die Schotterpiste als Sackgasse endet, wurde der Transporter auf dem dortigen Parkplatz gegen ein geländegängiges Quad mit Anhänger getauscht und die zur Errichtung des familiären Wildniscamps benötigten Utensilien umgeladen. Für mich hieß es am Parkplatz nach einem großen Dankeschön Abschied nehmen und zu Fuß mit Kurs nach Osten weiterlaufen.

Summa summarum hatte ich soeben fast einen ganzen Tag Laufweg gespart und befand mich dadurch noch vor Sonnenuntergang fast am Ziel, also am Rande des Björkfjället. Um einen möglichst über der Baumgrenze liegenden Zeltplatz zu finden, musste ich die von Biergienas aus in Richtung Adolfsström verlaufende Quadspur  zwar noch ein Stück weiter hinauf, aber das war innerhalb von 20 Minuten auch erledigt. Anstelle eines im Bergschatten liegenden Schlafplatzes entlang der Schotterpiste stand ich nun mit einer vorzüglichen Aussicht auf das Ammarfjället im Schein der Abendsonne wieder mitten im Fjäll - sauber gelaufen!

_Abendsonne über dem Ammarfjället_




_Daylight Dies_




_Skebleskalet im letzten Streiflicht_




_"Tack så  mycket"_




_Sunset of the Age_




_Red Ran Amber_




_Vanished_


​
Für den 19.09.2016 war es das.


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Mai 2020)

Traumhaft schön ist es dort, Raik.  

Danke für die vielen tollen Bilder.


----------



## Debilofant (25. Mai 2020)

@ Andy: Gern geschehen, und ein Dankeschön von mir zurück! Den Abreisetag nicht mitgezählt, umfasst die Berichterstattung jetzt noch drei Tage, in deren Verlauf das ein oder andere sehenswerte Bild noch entstehen sollte.

*20.09.2016:*​
Die Nacht im Zelt verlief ohne Zwischenfälle, wenn ich davon absehe, dass es zwischendurch auch mal ganz ordentlich gewedelt hat. Vom Sonnenaufgang sehe ich vom Zeltplatz aus erstmal nichts, denn dafür war ich den Hang gestern nicht weit genug hoch gelaufen. Immerhin stehe ich nicht im Nebel, der unten im Tal in dünnen Schwaden über und neben dem ebenfalls noch im Schatten liegenden Vindelälven und den angrenzenden Moorflächen schwebt.

_Blackwater Park_


​
Bereits kurz vor halb acht ertönten aus der Ferne schon wieder Motorengeräusche, welche jedoch nicht von einem Hubschrauber, sondern von zwei Quad-Mobilen mit jeweils Hund im Schlepptau stammten. Es handelte sich augenscheinlich um die Verwandschaft des freundlichen Herrn von gestern, die mit restlichem Gepäck auf dem Weg zum Wildniscamp waren.

_Familienausflug auf samisch_


​
Währenddessen schieben sich die ersten Sonnenstrahlen bis ins Tal hinab und lassen den Nebel auch dort allmählich in höhere Stockwerke verschwinden. Trotz Sonnenscheins war ich mir um diese Zeit über die weitere Wetterentwicklung aber noch nicht ganz im Klaren, denn in Richtung Nordwest standen ordentlich dicke Wolken über und im Ammarfjället.

_Lifted_




_Frühstückszeit_


​


----------



## Debilofant (25. Mai 2020)

Um ca. 9:00 Uhr war ich mit dem Frühstück und Klamotten packen durch und startbereit. Ich folge der weiter nach Nordosten hinaufführenden Quadspur und erreiche bald den Höbäcken. Beim Wasserauffüllen merke ich, dass ich an diesem Morgen nicht der Einzige war, der sich am Wasser des Höbäcken bediente, denn ca. 30 m stromabwärts von mir saßen vier Schneehühner im Halbschatten des Bachufers. Die hatten mich zwar ebenfalls längst bemerkt, waren aber immerhin so freundlich, noch nicht die Flucht ergriffen zu haben. So habe ich dann versucht, mich auf eine für ein Foto brauchbare Nahdistanz anzupirschen, was trotz maximaler Brennweite von lediglich 200 mm auch einigermaßen klappte.

_auf der Quadspur weiter durchs Fjäll_




_Schneehuhnversammlung am Höbäcken_


​
Von Björkfjället aus sieht man vom Ammarfjället zur Linken wieder den Suvlåjvvie aus so ziemlich genau entgegengesetzter Richtung und daneben an der Ostflanke des Ammarfjället eine Steilwand namens Stuvbiebákttie.

_Suvlåjvvie  und Stuvbiebákttie_


​
Nach dem Wassertanken überlege ich, ob ich der Quadspur weiter in Richtung des Sees Dautajaure folgen soll oder ich ohne Rucksack einen kleinen Abstecher auf die nach Südosten hin auslaufende Bergkuppe des Dåruothjåkka machen soll. Ich entscheide mich für Letzeres und bekomme so von weiter oben einen bis weit nach Norwegen reichenden Aus- und Überblick über das, obwohl der Name Gegenteiliges vernuten ließe, gänzlich baumlose Björkfjället. Einöde so weit das Auge reicht, nur unterbrochen von zahllosen Zaunstangen, die noch vom Rentierabtrieb im Fjäll standen.

_Viva Emptiness_


​


----------



## Debilofant (25. Mai 2020)

Vom Dåruothjåkka aus bekomme ich auch noch einmal die Rentierschlachterei von oben ins Bild.

_Biergienas_


​
Da weit und breit auch keine Rentiere (mehr) zu erspähen waren, beschloss ich, den schon der Zaunstangen wegen nicht sonderlich schön anmutenden Weg durchs Björkfjäll nicht weiter zu gehen, zumal, wie bereits angeklungen, das über mir praktisch wolkenlose Wetter nur ein paar Kilometer weiter nordwestlich alles andere als gemütlich aussah.

_dicke Wolken über und hinter dem Skebleskalet ..._




_... bzw. über und hinter dem nördlichen Ammarfjället_


​
Während ich den Dåruothjåkka wieder hinunterlaufe, sehe ich hoch oben am Himmel einen inzwischen über dem Tal des Vindelälven kreisenden Steinadler, den ersten und bis heute zugleich letzten, den ich jemals zu Gesicht bekommen habe. Für ein Foto langt es jedoch nicht, denn selbst mit der maximalen Brennweite von 200 mm wäre bei der Entfernung nicht viel mehr als ein kleiner schwarzer Fleck zu sehen gewesen, also völlig aussichtslos.

Zurück am Höbäcken sammle ich meinen Rucksack wieder ein und mache vor dem Abstieg zurück ins Tal des Vindelälven noch eine letzte Aufnahme von der tollen Panoramaaussicht auf den südöstlichen Teil des Ammarfjället.

_Hallowed Land_


​


----------



## Debilofant (27. Mai 2020)

Für den Abstieg bietet sich ein rechts am Höbäcken vorbeiführender Wanderpfad an, der irgendwann auf die zur Rentierschlachterei hinaufführende Schotterpiste bzw. bergab dann bis zum Rast- und Parkplatz Höbäcken an den Vindelälven zurückführt und mir noch aus dem Vorbereitungsstudium des Rother Wandeführers "Lappland" präsent war.

_Bye, bye Höbäcken_


​
Bis zur Schotterpiste geht es ausschließlich durch den Wald mit nur ganz wenigen und obendrein sehr kleinen Sumpf-Lichtungen. Gleichwohl bietet sich zwischendurch von einem dieser Minifenster aus nach Nordwesten hin ein toller Ausblick auf die Aitenjas-Steilwand.

_Rückmarsch durch den Wald_




_Aitenjas-Steilwand aus südöstlicher Richtung_


​
Nach dem Einbiegen auf die Schotterpiste gerät dann auch das Ammarfjället allmählich aus dem Blick, denn je weiter ich mich dem Talboden des Vuodnávággie nähere, desto mehr versperren die vorgelagerten Hügeln die Sicht nach Westen. Demgegenüber bleibt die Fernsicht nach Norden hin auch von der Schotterpiste aus und später dann auch aus dem Vuodnávággie heraus weitgehend erhalten, u.a. auf den Berg Ájtelsnástjåhhka.

_auf der Schotterpiste hinunter ins Vuodnávággie _



_
Ájtelsnástjåhhka_


​


----------



## ralle (27. Mai 2020)

Großes Kino !!


----------



## Debilofant (27. Mai 2020)

@ ralle: thx! Am besten mit ´nem kühlen Blonden zurücklehnen und genießen...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*... Fortsetzung:*​
Den Rast- und Parkplatz Höbäcken erreiche ich um kurz nach 13:00 Uhr, womit sich erneut die Frage aufdrängte, was sich mit dem Rest des Tages noch anstellen ließe. Das Wetter hatte sich jedenfalls gehalten bzw. noch einmal spätsommerliche Temperaturen erklommen. Der schwere Rucksack flog nach einer kleinen Mittagspause unweit des Rast- und Parkplatzes ins Unterholz, um mich bei herrlichem Sonnenschein nur noch mit Leichtgepäck auf den Weg nach Aitenjas bzw., wenn es zeitlich noch reichen sollte, bis zum Rävfallet aufzumachen und ihn zum Abend nach meiner Rückkehr an Ort und Stelle zwecks Übernachtungsvorbereitung wieder einzusammeln. Der nach Aitenjas führende Weg heißt bezeichnenderweise Aitelnasvägen und folgt über weite Strecken dem Ufer des Vindelälven. Zwischendruch gehts an alten Kiefern, Moorabschnitten und Wiesen mit klapprigen Holzschobern vorbei, die zu dem aufgegebenen Landwirtschaftsanwesen Aitenjas gehören, auf dem vor noch gar nicht so langer Zeit ein paar ganz Hartgesottene ganzjährig autark mitten in der Wildnis ihr Leben bestritten.

_Nadelhölzer vor dem Steilabbruch ..._




_... namens Njallavárátje_




_Moorfläche_


​Knapp eineinhalb Kilometer unterhalb von Aitenjas bildet der Vindelälven auf einer Länge von stromaufwärts ungefähr 2,5 km eine deutlich verbreiterte Flussniederung mit den vormals bewirtschafteten Wiesen. Als ich diesen Bereich um ca. 16: 20 Uhr erreiche, leuchtet die Aitenjas-Steilwand schon von weitem in prächtigsten Herbstfarben im Licht der Abendsonne - ein Augenschmaus!

_Goldrush_




_Aitenjasselet_


​


----------



## Debilofant (30. Mai 2020)

Die pittoresken Holzklappergestelle sind allesamt liebevoll zusammengezimmerte Unikate aus längst vergangener Zeit und verleihen dem Bereich um Aitenjasselet einen ganz eigenen, herben Charme mit postzivilisatorischer Note.

_Sleepy Buildings_


​
Gleichwohl scheinen die Holzschober auch heutzutage zumindest noch sporadisch aufgesucht und genutzt zu werden, denn am Flussufer liegen genau an dieser Stelle ein paar Boote, vorschriftsmäßig kieloben.

_Bootsanlegestelle_


​
Bei bestem Abdenlicht geht es dann auf dem Aitelnasvägen weiter zum eigentlichen Hofanwesen.

_Aitelnasvägen_


​
Eine gute halbe Stunde später stehe ich dann auf dem ehemaligen Hofanwesen direkt zu Füßen der Aitenjas-Steilwand. Am Eingang der vom Aitelnasvägen zum Hof abzweigenden Zuwegung steht eine von der EU gesponserte Info-Tafel mit allerlei Hintergrundinformationen und historischen Daten, die abzulichten ich mal wieder vergessen habe. Ganz tot und museumsreif ist das Areal aber auch heute noch nicht, denn anstelle von Wildwuchs betrete ich ein großflächig gemähtes und akkurat aufgeräumtes Sommerhaus-Anwesen, das an diesem Abend jedoch nicht besetzt war.

_Aitenjas-Steilwand aus westlicher Perspektive_




_neuzeitliche Sommerresidenz - Aitenjas_


​


----------



## Debilofant (30. Mai 2020)

Während ich einen der alten Holzschober vor der lichtgefluteten Steilwandkulisse in Szene zu setzen versuche, ziehen binnen 15 Miunten reichlich Wolken auf, und schwups war das schöne Licht auch schon verschwunden. Bis zum knapp eineinhalb Kilometer noch entfernten Rävfallet, einem kleinen Wasserfall bzw. besser gesagt einer Stromschnelle, bin ich daher nicht mehr weitergelaufen, zumal es schon wieder auf 18:00 Uhr zuging und der Rückweg zum Rastplatz am Höbäcken schon von Aitenjas aus gut sieben Kilometer betrug, was bis zum Dunkelwerden ohnehin nur noch im Sauseschritt knapp zu schaffen sein würde.

_Pittoresque_




_Kontraste_


​
Ganz ohne morbiden Charme verläuft mein Aitenjas-Besuch dann aber doch nicht, denn ein paar verfallene Holzhütten stehen halt doch rum, sogar mit Original-Jagdtrophäen-Accessoire.

_Deadhouse_




_Bye, bye Aitenjasselet_


​
Als ich am Höbäcken-Rastplatz eintreffe und meinen Rucksack einsammle, ist es schon ziemlich schummrig. Statt Zeltaufbau verkrümele ich mich nach der täglich zum Abend warm eingenommenen Hauptmahlzeit kurzerhand in die halboffene Grillhütte, die innen immerhin ringsum mit Sitzbänken ausgestattet war. So richtig angenehm war das Liegen auf den Sitzbänken trotz dicker Isomatte und 3-Jahreszeiten-Schlafsack aber nicht, denn im Gegensatz zur Zeltplane wehte es die ganze Nacht lang feuchtklamm durch die Holzritzen der nur aus übereinandergenagelten Holzstämmen bestehenden Seitenwände. Das war im Schlafsack dann schon zu spüren  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Der 20.09.2016 ist damit dann auch finished.


----------



## Debilofant (1. Juni 2020)

*21.09.2016:*​
Am frühen Morgen kostet es mich erstmals ein wenig Überwindung, mich aus dem Schlafsack zu pellen, denn schon beim ersten Blinzeln aus der Grillhütte sehe ich, dass ich nahezu nichts sehe. Im Tal lag nasskalte Nebelsuppe, und ob diese von wärmenden Sonnenstrahlen innerhalb der nächsten Stunde hinfortgebrutzelt würde, war denkbar ungewiss. Ich erhöhe die Heißgetränkdosis an diesem Morgen auf das Doppelte und lasse es gemächlich angehen, denn im Nebel loszulaufen machte keinen Sinn.

Geplant war eine weitere Tagestour mit Leichtgepäck, diesmal zum Guoletsfallet, einem größeren Wasserfall im Bereich der Baumgrenze am Rande des Björkfjället, auf den ich während der gestrigen Tour nach Aitenjas von einem kleinen Wegweiser am Rande des Aitelnasvägen aufmerksam gemacht wurde. Als der Nebel sich kurz nach 9:00 Uhr weitestgehend verzogen hatte, flog der Rucksack erneut ins Unterholz und los gings wiederum in Richtung Norden auf dem Aitelnasvägen. An dessen Anfang steht ein ein für Lappland sehr untypischer, ja regelrecht technokratisch anmutender Schilderwald. Dieser besteht aus einem Schild mit dem Wegnamen, einem Straßenverkehrsschild mit behördlichem Ausnahmefreifahrtschein, am Wegesrand stehenden Wanderwegmarkierungen für den Winter, einem Warnschild für das dort zugleich beginnende Jagdpachtgebiet mit Verbot eines Mitführens freilaufender Hunde und einem Schild des lokalen Angelvereins aus Ammarnäs, dem Ammarnäs FVO, zur Kennzeichnung des hinter dem Rastplatz stromauf beginnenden Fischschongebiets bzw. Angelverbots.

_Schilderwald am Anfang des Aitelnasvägen_


​
Nach einigen Kilometern zweigt dann ein nicht sonderlich häufig frequentierter Trampelpfad nach rechts vom Aitelnasvägen ab, der aber immerhin ausgeschildert ist. Die Sonne hat sich inzwischen vollständig durchgekämpft und zaubert auf meinem Weg durch den Wald mal mehr und mal weniger schmale Lichtschneisen ins Unterholz. In einer dieser Lichtschneisen leuchtet mir ein Blatt einer Trollblume knallrot entgegen, das wenige Momente später auf meiner Speichrkarte landen sollte.

_Lampshade_


​
Apropos Wald. In dieser Ecke stehen (und liegen) auffallend viele (hunds)alte bzw. zu gut 20 % bereits tot umgefallene Kiefern, deren Verbreitung eher trockenen Boden signalisiert und womöglich dem Ammarfjället geschuldet ist, das bei Wetterlagen aus West und Nordwest vielfach als Schlechtwetterprellbock fungiert. Ammarnäs samt Umgebung ist jedenfalls in den Wetterstatistiken als klimatisch begünstigter Ort gelistet, sprich im Schnitt mehr Sonne und höhere Temperaturen als anderswo.

_bachaufwärts vorbei an u.a. alten Kiefern_


​
Weiter oben gibt es dann keine Kiefern mehr, dafür aber einen Traum in Gelb unter einem blauen Himmel mit Mond über dem Ammarfjället und dem Vindelälven.

_Moonriver_


​
Mit Erreichen der Baumgrenze bekommt man dann auch ein paar mehr Teilstücke des sich durchs Vuodnávággie schlängelnden Vindelälven direkt zu Gesicht. Spätestens zu diesem Zeitpunkt bereuhe ich, überhaupt eine Jacke angezogen bzw. auch nur auf die Tagestour mitgenommen zu haben, denn der Planet brannte ein weiteres Mal gnadenlos und es war der zweitwärmste Tag der gesamten Tour.

_sonnendurchflutetes Vuodnávággie mit Vindelälven von oben_


​


----------



## Debilofant (1. Juni 2020)

Der Wasserfall liegt so ziemlich genau an der Baumgrenze und lässt sich aufgrund der topografischen Gegebenheiten leider nicht direkt am Fuß und auch an der Absturzkante nicht aus unmittelbarer Nähe besuchen. Da dieser Hangbereich bis um die Mittagszeit  zudem noch im Bergschatten lag, habe ich das offizielle Tourziel zunächst im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes zu meiner Linken liegen lassen und bin dem Guoletsbäcken über die Baumgrenze hinweg bis ins Kahlfjäll gefolgt, wozu es allerdings zweier Mini-Kraxel-Einlagen bedurfte (die mit Rucksack nicht anzuraten sind).

Oberhalb des großen Wasserfalls liegen auf zig Geländestufen verteilt reihenweise kleinere bis mittlere Wasserfälle in einer erstaunlich tief eingeschnittnen Schlucht, die ich dort oben so überhaupt nicht erwartet hätte. Die Abfallkanten der Schluchtschneise sind, gerade bei solchem Wetter, eine Augenweide, denn der Vegetationsmix ist ausgesprochen markant und wirkt im Herbst wie reichlich aufgetragenes Farbgekleckse vom großen bunten Teller.

_im Kahlfjäll beginnende Schlucht des Guoletsbäcken_




_bunt gesprenkelter Mini-Canyon_


​
Rückblickend betrachtet sieht man so manches Unterfangen irgendwann gewiss mit anderen Augen, wie etwa das Hinabsteigen in die Schlucht fernab offizieller Wege. Nun ja, ich gestehe, die Neugierde und die Unvernunft waren an diesem Tag mal wieder stärker, also bin ich teilweise auf allen Vieren einmal in die Schlucht hinabgestiegen und habe von dort aus auch wieder einen nicht ganz so steilen Weg hinaus gefunden. Immerhin gab es dort unten ein wenig Abkühlung im Schatten der Hangflanke.

_Avoid the Light_


​So willkommen die Abkühlung im Schatten an diesem Tag auch war, zum Fixieren der Farbenpracht braucht's schon eine anständige Portion Sonnenlicht, das um die Mittagszeit halt auf dem nördlichen Hang stand.

_nördliche Schluchtkante als großer bunter Teller_


​


----------



## Debilofant (3. Juni 2020)

Noch weiter stromauf fließt der Guoletsbäcken wieder in ruhigeren Bahnen, wo er auch vom Kungsleden auf der Etappe zwischen Adolfsström und Rävfallsstugan mit einer großen Hängebrücke gekreuzt wird. Ich laufe noch bis zur besagten Hängebrücke und bedauere in Gedanken die vielen Kungsledenwanderer, die beim Überqueren des Guoletbäcken nicht sehen und auch nicht erahnen können, dass sie nur ein paar hundert Meter an einem sehr sehenswerten Abschnitt des Guoletsbäcken vorbeilaufen. Wie jedoch schon beschrieben, eignet sich das Streckenprofil um den Wasserfall herum nicht für schwere Rucksäcke.

_Kungsledenbrücke über den Guoletsbäcken ..._




_... , von der aus weder die Schlucht noch die Wasserfälle zu sehen sind_


​
Den Rückweg trete ich beizeiten um ca. 13:00 Uhr an, in der Hoffnung, dass der Sonnenstand für den Schluchtbereich und den auf der Hintour noch überschatteten großen Wasserfall nunmehr für eine bessere Ausleuchtung passen möge. Das Wetter spielte jedenfalls weiter mit bzw. waren zwischenzeitlich nur aus Nordwest ein paar harmlose Quellwolken aufgezogen.

_All the Way Down; Prologue Chapter I_




_Bliss of Solitude_




_Sanguine Sky_


​


----------



## Debilofant (3. Juni 2020)

Beim Erreichen des Guoletsfallet sind alle Abschattungen verflogen, sodass auch einem Bild vom eigentlichen Ziel des Tagesausflugs (bis auf ein paar Bäume) nichts mehr im Wege stand.

_Guoletsfallet_


​
Weiter unten im Wald lag der nordwestliche Uferbereich des Guoletsbäcken schon wieder leicht im Schatten, diesmal halt von der anderen Uferseite aus, was jedoch den im Nachhinein von mir nicht beklagten Effekt hatte, dass der Bachverlauf und die Ufervegetation sich farblich und vom Kontrast her bestmöglich voneinander abhoben.

_Deeper Down_


​
Auf dem Rückweg durch den Wald ließ das Gegenlicht das Farbspektrum bis zum Boden hinunter zusätzlich leuchten, wofür am Boden vor allem kleine Teppiche aus sonst fast ausschließlich im Kahlfjäll wachsenden Alpen-Bärentrauben verantwortlich waren.

_rote Teppichstücke im Wald_


​
Zurück auf dem Aitelnasvägen mache ich hier und da auch noch einen kurzen Abstecher zum Ufer des Vindelälven und sehe an einer im Fischschonbezirk gelegenen Außenkurve direkt vor meinen Füßen in dem dort (sogar) ca. eineinhalb Meter tiefen Wasser glasklar einen etwa dreieinhalb Pfund schweren Salmoniden trotz meiner Anwesenheit seelenruhig auf der Stelle vor sich hin wedeln.

_am Vindelälven_


​
Den Rastplatz erreiche ich um ca. 16:30 Uhr und breite erst einmal den am Morgen noch nassklamm in den Rucksack gestopften Schlafsack zum Trocknen in der Sonne aus. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt war ich mir noch nicht ganz schlüssig, ob ich mich noch an diesem Abend auf den Rückweg nach Ammarnäs begeben sollte, wohlwissend, dass ich erst spät abends im Dunkeln dort eintreffen würde, oder ich dies erst nach einer weiteren Übernachtung am Rastplatz zu Beginn des nächsten Tages in Angriff nehmen sollte. Um mir darüber klar zu werden, bin ich zunächst zum Wasserholen an den nur einen Steinwurf entfernten Vindelälven gegangen, um sodann zwecks Nachdenkens eine Extra-Kaffepause einzulegen. Während ich da auf der Holzbank respektive am Holztisch sitzend den Instant-Kaffee im Schein der Abendsonne für mich genieße, kommt auf der Schotterpiste ein Volvo-Kombi mit schwedischem Kennzeichen angefahren, mit einem jungen Pärchen auf der mutmaßlichen Suche nach einem kuschlig ruhig abgelegenen Plätzchen, wie ich dem äußeren Anschein zunächst dachte.

Wider Erwarten hielten die beiden aber bei mir am Rastplatz an und kamen ohne große Umschweife auf mich zu. Die beiden waren beruflich unterwegs, nämlich im Auftrag des STF, wie sie mir versicherten, und auf der zu dieser Zeit ganz offenkundig nahezu aussichtslosen Suche nach Touris, weshalb die beiden heilfroh zu sein schienen, dass sie kurz vor Tageslichtschichtschluss mich mit dem zum Trocknen ausgebreiteten Rucksackgerödel am Höbäcken aufgegabelt bekommen haben. Es folgte eine kurze Erklärung des wieso, weshalb, warum ihres Ansinnens, das da lautete, ein paar Filmsequenzen und ein Interview für ggf. ein vom STF für Werbezwecke angedachtes Kurzfilmchen drehen zu dürfen. So richtig begeistert hat mich das nicht, aber als mir auf Nachfrage eine Mitnahme per Auto nach Ammarnäs zugesagt wurde, habe ich mich halt zum "Schaulaufen" mit Rucksack über die ca. 50m vor dem Rastplatz der über den Vindelälven führende Hängebrücke samt Interview in nicht ganz stammelfreiem Denglish überreden lassen. Im Nachhinein habe ich im Internet mal zu schauen versucht, ob das Material tatsächlich in irgendeiner Form veröffentlicht wurde, was jedoch zu meiner Erleichterung nicht der Fall zu sein scheint.

Meine Entscheidungsfindung, wann ich denn nun besser nach Ammarnäs zurücklaufen sollte, hatte sich ob der zweiten zum Nulltarif wie aus dem Nichts ergatterten Taxifahrt über die Schotterpiste dann unverhoffterweise auch erübrigt.

Zum Rastplatz am Höbäcken bleibt abschließend noch anzumerken, dass dieser grundsätzlich nicht für Übernachtungen gedacht und solche dementsprechend eigentlich auch nicht erlaubt sind, aber außer mir war ja die letzten Tage (außerhalb der Fischereisaison) ohnehin kein "Schwein" dort draußen unterwegs und ich habe selbstverständlich alles vorschriftsmäßig und sauber hinterlassen. Die Infrastruktur des eigentlich nur für gemütliches Zusammensein von insbesondere Anglergruppen gedachten Rastplatzes besteht neben der großen halboffenen Grillhütte (mit natürlich großer Feuerstelle bzw. großem Grill in der Mitte) aus einer Doppel-Einheit Plumpsklos, einer vor der Grillhütte zusätzlich im Freien stehenden Holzbank/Holztisch-Kombi sowie ebenfalls einem Doppelpack abriegelbarer Mülltonnenhäuschen mit insgesamt vier fein säuberlich nach Abfallart getrennten Mülltonnen. Ja, knappe 10 km hinter Ammarnäs als letztem schwedischen Zivilisationsposten wird (auch) in Schweden mitten in der Wildnis großer Wert auf Abfalltrennung gelegt, wie im Übrigen auch in allen STF-Hütten.

_Bye, bye Höbäcken_


​
Das Kapitel 21.09.2016 ist damit auch geschlossen.


----------



## Debilofant (5. Juni 2020)

*22.09.2016:*​
Der letzte Tag vor Ort war überwiegend der Resozialisierung gewidmet, also zunächst so richtig ausschlafen, Wäsche waschen, und auch ein Supermarktbesuch stand auf dem Programm. Gelandet war ich am gestrigen Abend im Ammarnäs Wärdshus, einer Mischung aus (Tagungs)Hotel, Wanderheim sowie Basecamp für Jäger und Angler mit einem breiten Spektrum an Komfort- und Preisklassen, vom Selbstversorger bis hin zum Full-Service. Ich hatte mich für ein mittelpreisiges Einzelzimmer im Selbstversorgermodus entschieden, nachdem mir Tim, Chefkoch und Hotelchef in Personalunion, ohne Voranmeldung zum fortgeschrittenen Abend noch spontanen Einlass gewährt hatte.  Dagegen hatte die zuerst angesteurte Location, das Hotel Ammarnäsgården, wegen Saisonablauf bereits geschlossen. Nach einer draußen im Fjäll schwer vermissten D U S C H E   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ging es auch schon fix in die Heia.

Aufgestanden bin ich ausnahmsweise erst gegen 10:00 Uhr und sehe beim Blick aus dem Fenster, dass ich wettermäßig an diesem Morgen nichts verpasst habe - tief hängende Wolken ringsum. Trotzdem war der Blick aus dem Hotelfenster schön-schick.

_Morning View_


​
Nach der Morgentoilette ging es zum Wäsche waschen gleich hinunter in die Waschküche, deren Nutzung mir Tim auf Nachfrage gestattete, denn offiziell ist das nicht im Preis für die Unterkunft enthalten. Am derbsten eingesaut waren die Innenseiten der Hosenbeine, an denen sich im Laufe der Tour ziemlich schnell eine respektable Panade aus Modder angesammelt hatte. Zunächst hatte ich das für das Resultat einer meinerseits unzureichenden Lauftechnik gehalten, aber die anderen mir begegneten Langstreckenwanderer sahen auch nicht besser aus, sprich das war auf dem Fjäll-Parcours "normal", denn ob man will oder nicht, früher oder später streift man mit seinen Schuhen immer mal wieder innenseits an den Hosenbeinen lang.

Den folgenden Supermarktbesuch habe ich dadurch nur mit der einzig noch verfügbaren Regenhose absolviert und gleich noch mit einem kleinen Dorfrundgang kombiniert, währenddessen die Wäsche zum Trocknen hing und nebenher die Stromtanke für die Kamera-Ersatz-Akkus lief. Erster Anlaufpunkt des kleinen Rundgangs war der Potatisbacken, ein mitten im Dorf stehender Aussichtshügel, an dessen Süd- und Westhang seit Jahrzehnten Kartoffeln angebaut werden, der nördlichste Kartoffelacker der Welt, sagt man. Trotz der Wolken kann ich zumindest nach Norden hin auch noch ein wenig in die Ferne gucken, also jenen Bereich, in dem ich mich die letzten Tage herumgetrieben hatte. Dort in der Ferne schien sogar noch ein wenig Sonne durch die Wolken.

_Aussicht vom Potatisbacken in Richtung Norra Ammarnäs bzw. Vindelaforsen_


​
Nach Westen und Südwesten hin war von Sonne nichts zu sehen, sondern dank der tief hängenden Wolken drückende Herbststimmung.

_Bleak_




_Daphne Descends_




_Super Extra Gravity_


​


----------



## Debilofant (7. Juni 2020)

Nach Südosten schweift der Blick über den Gautsträsket und das die Ufer der Zuflüsse des Gautsträsket, nämlich Vindelälven und Tjulån, säumende Wiesenland. Die Wiesen werden jährlich mindestens einmal samt Inventar, welches wie schon im Falle von Aitenjas vor allem aus zahlreichen Holzschobern besteht, komplett überschwemmt und bis heute aktiv bewirtschaftet.

_bewirtschaftete Überschwemmungswiesen mit Holzschobern entlang der Mündungsstrecke des Tjulån_


​
Unweit des Potatisbacken steht ein etwas größerer Holzschuppen, der praktisch denselben Charme versprüht wie die klapprigen Holzschober auf den Wiesen. Die Konstruktion bzw. Architektur wirkt durch und durch improvisiert und höchst individuell, weil herrlich windschief und nahezu ohne Verwendung genormter Bauteile. Ein Zimmermanns- oder Schreinergeselle erhielte mit einem solchen Gesellenstück vermutlich drei linke Hände attestiert und lebenslanges Berufsverbot, aber in den Bergdörfern Schwedisch-Lapplands scheint das mormal zu sein. 

_Asymmetric Tricks_


​
Gleich neben dem Holzschuppen befindet sich so etwas wie eine kleine Touri-Attraktion, nämlich eine schon etwas ältere Holzkirche mit historisch anhängendem Kirchdorf. Ich schaue mir dieses Areal nur flüchtig aus sicherer Entfernung an und verzichte auch auf ein Foto, denn als Atheist kann ich mich dafür halt nicht begeistern. Anstatt Kirchturm gibt es also noch ein paar Holzschober bzw. Spuren der landwirtschaftlichen Aktivitäten.

_Vindelälvens Naturbeten_




_bewirtschaftete Überschwemmungswiesen mit Holzschobern entlang des Vindelälvenzuflusses_




_Scandinavian Leather_


​


----------



## Debilofant (8. Juni 2020)

Im weiteren Verlauf des Rundgangs inspiziere ich das, wenn man so will, Ortszentrum von Ammarnäs und begebe mich von dort aus zum Ortseingang mit dem bildtechnisch ja bereits zu 50 %  vorgezogenen Holzzelt. Im Bereich des Dorfzentrums liegen die Bushaltestelle, das Hotel  Ammarnäsgården mit dem in der unteren Etage integrierten Naturum (Naturmuseum) und der dazugehörigen offiziellen Touristeninformation, die Schule, das vor allem auf Angler spezialisierte Ammarnäs Guidecenter und ein paar Meter weiter östlich auch der für die ca. 170 Einwohner und Touris ausreichend dimensionierte Supermarkt.

_"Ammarnäs City"_


​
Auf dem Weg zum Ortseingang laufe ich den schon beschriebenen Abschnitt auf der Straße 363 entlang, von dem aus nach Osten ein kleiner Weg zu einem Beobachtungsturm abzweigt. Der Turm ist wohl in erster Linie für Vogelbeobachtungen gedacht, worauf die besten Aussichten wohl im Frühsommer bestehen.  Als ich dort vorbeischaue, gibt es jedenfalls nichts Gefiedertes und auch kein sonstiges Getier zu sehen. Dafür überblickt man aber den Gautsträsket mitsamt den Überschwemmungswiesen ganz gut und hat auch den Potatisbacken mit seinen vollen Ausmaßen im Blick.

_Potatisbacken_


​
Kurz vor dem Holzzelt steht am Straßenrand auch noch eine große und zudem beleuchtete Übersichtstafel mit (nahezu) allen in Ammarnäs vorhandenen bzw. für Touris interessanten Einrichtungen.

_Tourigramm_


​
Etwas abseits der Straße bekommt man teilweise aber auch das Kontrastprogramm zu den Vorzeigeecken zu Gesicht, was aber Ausnahmen sind.

_Everything Dies_


​
Mehr noch als der Potatisbacken ist aus etwas größerer Entfernung der zweite Charakterhügel (bzw. im Vergleich zum Potatisbacken dann doch schon eher) -berg zu sehen mit einigen markanten Schneisen für das winterliche Skivergnügen.

_Skipiste(n) auf dem Näsberget_


​


----------



## Debilofant (10. Juni 2020)

Nach einem kurzen Zwischenaufenthalt im Hotelzimmer und einer leicht verspäteten Mittagsmahlzeit geht es mit frisch geladenem Akku für die wenigen noch bis zum Dunkelwerden verbleibenden Stunden auf eine letzte Runde vor die Türe. Einen richtigen Plan, wohin es gehen sollte, hatte ich in Anbetracht der paar Stündchen nicht. Losgelaufen bin ich zunächst einmal das letzte Stück Sackgasse der Straße 363 in Richtung Stor-Tjulträsket, den Tjulträskvägen, in der Hoffnung, im Vorbeigehen hier und da noch ein paar Herbstfarben eingesammelt zu bekommen. 

_Herbstfarben ..._




... _am Straßenrand ..._



_
... und im Mischwald_




_Schmalblättriges Weidenröschen_


​


----------



## Debilofant (10. Juni 2020)

Bis zum Stor-Tjulträsket bin ich aber nicht durchgelaufen, sondern nach ca. 3/4 der Strecke vorher links in den Wald hinein. Dort ging es dann leicht bergab und an einer mächtigen Ameisenburg wie aus dem Bilderbuch vorbei, bis ich nach gar nicht mal so langer Strecke an eine Hängebrücke komme, die über den in diesem Bereich von Felskanten eingeengten und dadurch anständig dahinrauschenden Tjulån führt.

_Ebereschenspross in herbstlichem Farbdreiklang_




_Lugburz_




_Tjulån_


​
Hinter der Brücke entere ich dann den Tjulträskleden, einen der lokalen Wanderwege, der über weite Strecken am Südufer des Tjulån, teilweise aber auch durch den Wald zurück nach Ammarnäs führt. Dem Tjulträskleden in Richtung Ammarnäs folgend stoße ich am Boden auf zum Teil ausgedehnte Teppiche aus Espenlaub und mehrere steinzeitliche Fallgruben, wie sie in der Zeit von ca. 2000 bis 3000 Jahren v. Chr. bis ins 18. Jahrhundert hinein vor allem zum Fang von Rentieren und Elchen mit erstaunlicher Effektivität (und Grausamkeit) eingesetzt wurden, weswegen sie auch relativ frühzeitig ab dem 16. Jahrhundert Stück für Stück verboten wurden. Das und noch ein wenig mehr steht (so ungefähr) u.a. in Englisch auf den jeweils neben den Gruben stehenden und wiederum von der EU gesponserten Erklärbärtafeln.

_Leaves_




_Fångstgrop_


​


----------



## Debilofant (13. Juni 2020)

Im Wald gab es auch noch Pilze, gar nicht mal so wenige, aber im Vergleich zu den Riesentellern, die ich zu Tourbeginn in Hemavan zu Gesicht bekam, wirkten die Exemplare hier geradezu mickrig. Ob es überhaupt Speisepilze waren oder es sich um Exemplare aus dem Giftschrank für Kräuterhexen handelte, vermag ich nicht einmal zu sagen, dafür kenne ich mich mit Pilzen zu wenig aus.

_Herbal Movement_


​
Außerhalb der Waldzone standen immer wieder nicht zu übersehende Trollblumen, deren Blätter im Herbst schon von Weitem in zig Varianten feuerrot mit Gelb- und/oder Lilaanteilen leuchten.

_Autumnal Fires_


​
Am Ufer des Tjulån befinden sich hier und da auch noch ein paar Holzschober und Grill- bzw. Rasthütten für Angler. Für eine nähere Inspektion hatte ich jedoch keine Zeit mehr, denn es wurde vor lauter Wolken schon recht zeitig schummerig und leichten Regen bekam ich auf den letzten Kilometern auch noch spendiert. Von Farben war unter diesen Bedigungen außer im Nahbereich nicht mehr viel zu sehen, weshalb ich in  der folgenden Aufnahme ausnahmsweise alle Farben nachträglich am PC eliminiert, sprich das Bild halt komplett in schwarz-weiß umgewandelt habe.

_Monochrome_




_Within Symmetry_




_Deep Purple_


​
Die Kopflampe hatte ich natürlich wieder nicht mitgenommen, obwohl ich sie zum Schluss auch auf diesem Kurztrip beinahe noch gebraucht hätte, denn das Hotel erreiche ich erst im Halbdunkel.

Der letzte volle Tag vor Ort ist damit auch abgehandelt.


----------



## Debilofant (14. Juni 2020)

*23.09.2020 (Heimfahrt):*​
Am 23.09.2020 hieß es noch einmal Ausschlafen und Abschied nehmen. Der Bus nach Umeå sollte erst kurz nach Mittag von Ammarnäs abfahren. Bis dahin habe ich natürlich keine Großunternehmung mehr gestartet, sondern nur noch auf die Schnelle zwei im Dorf stehende Original-Samenkoten abgelichtet, von denen eine gleich direkt im Hof des Wärdshus steht. Es gibt draußen im Fjäll um das Ammarfjället herum ungefähr noch ein halbes Dutzend solcher Koten, die aber nicht an den Hauptwanderwegen liegen und im Gegensatz zu den beiden Dorfexemplaren überwiegend wohl auch nicht in allerbestem Zustand sind.

_Samenkote am Kopplassvägen ..._




_... und direkt hinterm Wärdshus_


​
Mit dem Bus ging es dann unter dem Holzzelt hindurch in Richtung Sorsele, und zwar immer den Vindelälven entlang. Die Durchfahrt durchs Holzzelt lässt sich aus dem Bus heraus zwar nicht mit der Kamera einfangen, aber ich hatte ja vom Vortag noch die restlichen 50 % vom zugleich als Ortsausgangsschild fungierenden Holzzelt  in petto.

_Bye, bye Ammarnäs, bye, bye Vindelfjäll_


​
Aufgrund einer kurzfristigen Fahrplanänderung brauche ich in Sorsele noch nicht einmal umzusteigen, denn der Bus fuhr über Lycksele direkt nach Umeå durch. Bei Ankunft in Umeå hatte ich noch einige Stunden Zeit, bis der Nachtzug nach Stockholm abfahren würde. Diese Stunden zu überbrücken war trotz eines kleines Stadtrundgangs durch die überraschend belebte und modern daherkommende Stadt sowie trotz eines Abstechers zum Ufer des Umeälven, in den kurz vor Umeå der Vindelälven mündet, dann ausnahmsweise nicht sonderlich prickelnd, aber lieber etwas früher am Bahnhof sein und dort ablungern als den reservierungspflichtigen Nachtzug zu verpassen. Während der Warterei treffe ich ein älteres Ehepaar aus Hannover, das im Gegensatz zu mir in den letzten Wochen den gesamten Kungsleden gelaufen war und die Rücktour ab Stockholm mit dem Flugzeug absolvieren wollte. Was sich im ersten Moment nach einer deutlich schnelleren Reisevariante anhörte, stellte sich in Sachen Zeitersparnis als marginal heraus, denn die Ankunftszeit der etwas umständlichen Flugvariante lag nur 3 Stunden vor meiner Zugankunft in Hannover.

Mit diesem grob skizzierten Rückreisegeschehen soll es dann auch gut sein, der Reisebericht ist hier und jetzt zu Ende.

*Résumé:*​Wie zwischendurch schon erwähnt, hatte ich diese Trekkingtour im Alleingang als insgeheimen Lebenstraum jahrelang unentschlossen vor mich her geschoben, und bin demtentsprechend auch heute noch heilfroh, diesen 2016 nun doch endlich mal verwirklicht zu haben. Den Zeitpunkt für die Ruska-Zeit hatte ich genau getroffen und das Wetter war allen anfänglichen Befürchtungen zum Trotz für diese Zeit im hohen Norden unterm Strich überdruchschnittlich gut, weit überdurchschnittlich sogar. Man kann es vom Wetter her jedenfalls (selbst im Hochsommer) weitaus schlechter erwischen bzw. schon im September mit Frost und Schnee ein dickes Problem bekommen, was gemäß einigen von mir gelesenen Reiseberichten etwa 2019 bei nicht wenigen Herbsttouren der Fall war. Im Übrigen gab es nach meiner Abreise auch im Herbst 2016 kein wirklich schönes Wetter mehr dort oben.

Gelaufen bin ich einschließlich der mit Leichtgepäck absolvierten Tagesausflüge schätzungsweise so an die 150 km, davon offiziell 78 km auf dem Kungsledenabschnitt zwischen Hemavan und Ammarnäs. An die Rucksackschlepperei hatte ich mich innerhalb der ersten drei Tage recht schnell gewöhnt, und meine größte Befürchtungen, dass die Kniegelenke streiken würden oder ich mich mit Rückenschmerzen oder etwa Blasen an den Füßen herumplagen müsste, hatten sich nicht bewahrheitet. Hierzu wäre allerdings noch ergänzend anzumerken, dass ich körperlich nicht völlig unvorbereitet aufgebrochen bin, d.h. ich hatte daheim ein paar Monate lang zuvor die ein oder andere Joggingrunde zusätzlich absolviert und bewusst Kondition gebolzt. Gleichwohl ist man am Ende so mancher Tagesetappe ziemlich platt und schläft dafür über Nacht wie ein Murmeltier. Im Ergebnis der gesamten Tour war ich nach der Urlaubsrückkehr fit wie ein Turnschuh bzw. so fit wie die letzten 20 Jahre zuvor nicht mehr und hatte ganz nebenbei sage und schreibe auch noch um die 7 kg abgespeckt, obwohl ich normal gefuttert bzw. in den Hütten abends regelmäßig zwei gehäufte Teller Nudeln verputzt habe. Dumm nur, dass dieser Effekt ein knappes Jahr später teilweise schon wieder verpufft war... 

Meine sehr großzügig bemessene und selbst mit meinem Bummeltempo nicht ausgereizte Zeitplanung würde ich wieder genauso kalkulieren, denn es war maximal entspannt und fürs Fotografieren war mein überdimensioniertes Zeitpolster ein nicht zu unterschätzender Vorteil. Die Anzahl der Kamera-Akkus hatte gelangt, wäre aber mit Sicherheit knapp geworden, wenn ich Polarlichter mit Langzeitbelichtung hätte einfangen müssen.

Sonst noch was?

Ach ja, daheim hatte ich mit der Rodung eines vollbartähnlichen Wildwuchses zu kämpfen, denn einen Rasierapparat hatte ich nicht mitgeschleppt und während der Tour auf Nassrasur umzusteigen lag mir auch fern. Das war aber auch nicht weiter wild, denn Fotos von mir selbst hatte ich im späteren Verlauf der Tour ohnehin keine mehr gemacht und die letzten Tage um Ammarnäs herum bin ich mehrere Tage hintereinander keiner Menschenseele begegnet.

Hat mir auf dieser Tour irgendetwas gefehlt?

Jain, soll heißen obwohl ich auf der ganzen Tour nicht einen einzigen Berglemming, keinen Elch, etc. und auch keine Polarlichter gesehen habe, hatte ich eine absolut fantastische Zeit und war mit dieser Tour so wie sie war und verlief zu 100 % zufrieden. Das, was ich nicht zu sehen bekam, wäre letztlich nur als Sahnehäubchen on top dazugekommen, denn alles zusammen kann man halt nicht haben. Und, last but not least - Strom, Handy, Internet und alles Sonstige, was den normalen Alltagstrott heutzutage so ausmacht, habe ich (bis auf die Dusche) definitiv zu keiner Sekunde vermisst!

_Flashback_


​Tschau Debilofant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS.: Angelinfos sind nicht vergessen und folgen dann noch.


----------



## Lajos1 (14. Juni 2020)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für Deine, sehr ausführliche äußerst interessante, Darstellung Deines gesamten Trips. 
Den Kungsleden hätte ich auch mal vorgehabt, wurde dann nie etwas daraus und heute bin ich mir dafür doch ein bißchen zu alt. Vor rund 50 Jahren ging ich mal so 110 Kilometer durch die Hardangervidda (mit der Fliegenrute dabei) war sehr schön damals, richtig fort von der Zivilisation, kann deine Begeisterung daher Nachempfinden. Nochmals vielen Dank, bei den Fotos ging mir das Herz auf.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Debilofant (15. Juni 2020)

@ Lajos1: Danke für Deine Rückmeldung mit einschlägiger Backgrounderfahrung aus der Hardangervidda! Das mit der tickenden Uhr stimmt und war ja auch mit ein Faktor, der mir geholfen hat, doch endlich mal den Popo für so eine Tour hochzubekommen. Immerhin habe ich auf der Tour auch ein paar ältere Leute jenseits der 60 getroffen, die noch ziemlich munter in der Spur waren, allerdings auf reiner Hüttentour mit deutlich weniger Gepäck. Sofern es die Gesundheit und die Zeit zulässt, werde ich künftig mit Sicherheit noch einmal mit Rucksack und Zelt aufbrechen, grobe Vorstellungen sind jedenfalls schon vorhanden.

*Ergänzende Infos zum Gebiet und insbesondere zur Fischerei:*​
Das Vindelfjäll zwischen Hemavan und Ammarnäs dürfte auch in Schweden zu den noch nicht überlaufenen, exklusiven Perlen für Naturliebhaber aller Couleur zählen und wurde in der Vergangenheit desöfteren bzw. eigentlich schon regelmäßig auch von der schwedischen Königsfamilie zwecks Kurzurlaub und eben auch zum Fischen aufgesucht. Einen ersten Überblick und Eindruck kann man sich Online anhand der Broschüre "Sorsele/Visit Vindelälven" verschaffen, wenngleich das verlinkte Exemplar aus dem Jahr 2017 nicht mehr ganz taufrisch ist:

https://issuu.com/visitvindelalven/docs/destinationsbroschyr_sorsele

Allein nach den mir bekannten Presseberichten war etwa Kronprinzessin Victoria in den Jahren 2000 und 2018 in Hemavan und Ammarnäs zu Besuch mit u.a. Stippvisite am Tärnasjön-Fiskecamp, am etwas weiter südöstlich ebenfalls im Vindefjäll gelegenen See Överst Juktån, zum "Arbeitseinsatz" auf dem Kartoffelacker in Ammarnäs nebst Inspektion einer der von mir abgelichteten Samenkoten, im Samen-Camp Geunja im Tjulträskdalen sowie in der Skiweltmeister-Hochburg Tärnaby.

Kronprinsessan Victorias resa i Vindelfjällen och Vindelälvsdalen 5-6 september 2000









						Kungligt besök i Lappland – Victoria på landskapsvandring
					

Kronprinsessan Victoria fortsätter med sina landskapsvandringar runt om i landet – i dag besöker hon Lappland.




					www.svt.se
				




König Carl XVI. Gustaf war Ende Juli/Anfang August 2014 zu Füßen des Norra Storfjället in Sachen Förderung eines nachhaltigen Fischereimanagements zu Besuch und hat außer der Unterstützung des langfristig angelegten Forschungsprojekts auch selbst zur Fliegenrute gegriffen.









						Carl Gustaf à pesca em Hemavan
					

Siga as actividades da realeza e fique a conhecer melhor as monarquias da Europa e do Mundo.




					blogrealmonarquias.blogs.sapo.pt
				











						King Carl Gustaf attends fishing seminar.
					

Photo:  Martin Falklind   On Thursday July 31, the King attended a fishing seminar in Hemavan. The purpose was to discuss the development ...




					royallyscandinavian.blogspot.com
				




Wie bereits erwähnt, liegt am Ufer des Tärnasjön unweit der 5 Hängebrücken das Tärnasjön Fiskecamp ("Fjäll & Fiske"), das außer zu Fuß nur mit Helikopter erreichbar ist. Es gibt im Bereich des Seeauslaufs und zwischen den Inselschären spezielle Fliegenfischerzonen mit striktem C&R-Gebot. Außerhalb der strömenden Fliegenfischreizonen darf wohl auch vom Boot geangelt und eine bestimmte Fangmenge entnommen werden. Neben Forellen beherbergt der Tärnasjön arktische Saiblinge, die sich auch im Winter vom Eis aus fangen lassen.

Um Ammarnäs herum gibt es außer kleineren Bergseen mit ebenfalls fast durchgehend vorhandenen Betsänden an arktischen Saiblingen, etwa Bertejaure, einen nahezu einzigartigen See/Fluss-Gewässerkomplex, bestehend aus Lill-/Stor-Tjulträsket und Tjulån sowie Vindelälven und Gautsträsket, die letztlich alle miteinander in Verbindung stehen. Diese Bedingungen sind es wohl, die für außergewöhnliche Bestandsdichte und Fischgrößen verantwortlich sind. Allen voran zu nennen ist der Bestand an gigantischen Bachforellen, die ihrer lokalen Großwüchsigkeit wegen eigens mit dem internationalen Zauberwort "Ammarnäs Trout" gelabelt werden, denn wer die Bildsuche von Google anwirft, fällt fast vom Stuhl, denn es werden regelmäßig Fischgrößen wie von einem anderen Stern gefangen, im Schnitt von 3-4 kg bis hin zu über 8 kg.

Weiteres Highlight ist eine Äschenfischerei, die man auch in Schweden nicht so ohne Weiteres findet. Exemplare von um die 3 Pfund sind wohl "Standard", und das äußerst zahlreich. Auf die Schnelle zwei kurze Videos mit Äschenfängen aus "Ammarnäs-City", also schräg gegenüber des Wärdshuset bzw. schlappe 400 m von der Bushaltestelle entfernt aus dem Bereich des Tjulån, den ich teilweise schon aus meinem Hotelfenster sehen konnte (Bild "Morning View"), also sozusagen direkt vor der Haustüre (im zweiten Video ist zwischenzeitlich das ca. 200 m von der Bushaltestelle entfernte Feuerwehrhaus in der oberen rechten Bildecke zu sehen).











Eine schöne Allroundfischerei mit der Fliegenrute in landschaftlich exklusiver Lage bietet etwa die Verbindungsengstelle zwischen Lill-Tjulsträsket und Stor-Tjulträsket zu Füßen des Stuor-Ájgart bzw. im Bereich von Matsokudden.






Letztes Highlight des Gewässerkomplexes ist die Chance auf eine Neozoenenart, die es in Skandinavien sonst nur in sehr wenigen Gewässern gibt. Man hat wohl versucht, sie um Ammarnäs herum auszurotten, weil die anderen Salmonidenbestände unter zu großer Gefräßigkeit zu leiden drohten, es hat aber nicht funktioniert. Die Rede ist von amerikanischen Seesaiblingen, wohl besser bekannt unter dem Namen Namaycush (schwedisch: Kanadaröding), die bislang in Größen von immerhin über 10 kg gefangen wurden, vor allem wohl im Bereich Stor-Tjulträsket.

In Sachen Fischerei bekommt man die beste Orientierung über die Internet-Seite des Ammarnäs FVO. Darüber hinaus bekommt man aber auch von den kommerziellen Anbietern (u.a. Ammarnäs GuideCenter, Wärdshus, Fish Your Dream, Kraddselefiske) eine breite Palette an Infos und zig Varianten an Buchungsmöglichkeiten. Wer es ganz exklusiv mag, bekommt über den Anbieter Fjällhästen auch einen mehrtägigen Angeltrip ins Ammarfjället zu den Seen und Bächen im Skebleskalet mit dem Pferd bzw. Islandpony als Transportmittel einschließlich einer Ausnahmegenehmigung von den samischen Gewässereigentümern gebucht, also ganz exklusiv, wenn man will.

Vieles läuft über Guides, denn es ist wohl in Abhängigkeit von Jahreszeit und Wasserstand sowie aktuellem Insektenaufkommen nicht so leicht, die aktuellen Hot-Spots in dem doch weitläufigen bzw. eben miteinander verknüpften Gewässersystem ausfindig zu machen. Letztlich reicht das Angelgebiet nach Norden hin bis zum Höbäcken bzw. hinter dem Fischschongebiet wohl auch noch der Bereich um Mankeforsen, nach Westen hin bis zum Lill-Tjulträsket und nach Süden hin gar bis nach Sorsele. Angelsaison ist von ca. Ende Juni bis Ende August/Anfang September. Um Ammarnäs gibt es ebenfalls gesonderte Abschnitte nur für Fliegenfischer, d.h. Spinnfischen ist nur stellenweise erlaubt und Wurm natürlich überhaupt nicht.

Auf YouTube gibt es natürlich noch reihenweise Videos, welche die international unbestrittene Sonderstellung der Fliegenfischerei rund um Ammarnäs eindrucksvoll und zuallermeist auch mit allem drumherum sehr sehenswert untermauern.

Soviel dann an Zusatzinfos, was die Angelei anbelangt.


----------



## Tomasz (17. Juni 2020)

Danke für diesen spannenden und sehr eindrucksvoll bebilderten Bericht. Es hat großen Spaß gemacht, Dich auf diesem Abenteuer zu begleiten und für mich hat sich nach dem eiskalten Winter in Lappland ein neuer Traum aufgetan. 

Viele Grüße 

Tomasz


----------



## Debilofant (17. Juni 2020)

Danke Tomasz!

Freut mich natürlich ganz besonders, dass es Dir gefallen hat und auch etwas an Inspiration für Dich dabei war. Einen richtigen Wintertrip habe ich noch nicht erlebt, da muss ich für die kommenden Järchen definitiv auch mal was ausbrüten.

Tschau Debilofant


----------

